# Leopard gecko Enrichment/Shelving and Platforms - "HOW TO" thread



## Artisan

Me and Retrobangs thought it might be a good idea to make this thread to help anyone wanting to know how to create extra floor space in vivs/enrichment/exercise/adventure/exploration areas for leos.

It's not a new concept but you would be surprised at how many people don't consider doing this. It can open up a whole new dimension to your leo's life plus gives you enjoyment observing them explore. 

"Leo's aren't the best of climbers....." I heard this again and again when I started keeping them, but I decided to go ahead and make shelves anyway ....Only to find that contrary to popular belief....they were really quite good climbers and didn't fall off or ignore the shelves as I had been warned.

They infact love to climb and explore as they are very inquisitive lizards.

I have loads of leo's, all housed on their own, own vivs....all my vivs have shelves and platforms in...I have a lot of happy leo's!

Have had dozens of people PM me asking how it's done so wrote this how to thread a few months ago to help people ...but never actually got round to putting it up.

Anyways....i'm posting the first lot of ideas and how to's up here and anyone who would like to add to them with your own pictures and ideas...feel free, Also if anyone has any questions on how to do things/where to buy stuff/what products to use....just post!



_LEOPARD GECKO ENRICHMENT_​ 


_These are a few tips__ on easy simple ways that some of you might find handy if like me...you like to offer your geckos a stimulating enviroment with plenty of things to do/explore and to create extra floor space /dimentions in the way of shelves and platforms._​ 


_I use anything from pre-made shelves bought from shops. __(i throw away all the fittings and brackets__ that come with them) to pieces of wood from old cupboards/tv stands/cabinates etc - and i use small L shaped brackets from most DIY places. I use 2 of these for each shelf needed._​ 

_I use yacht varnish to coat the pre-made shelves as these are usually made from pine and this is toxic to reptiles._​ 

_Two coats usually seals them up a treat!_​ 






_Then you can either mark up where they are going in your vivarium and fix them in place - or you can cover them in lino or use a nice textured spray paint or normal paint...If using paint, do this BEFORE varnishing._​ 


_For platforms i use normal cork backed dinner table place mats, These can be bought cheaply from lots of places if you shop around. Mine cost me £2.99 for 4._​ 

_You will also need a good old game of JENGA. The pieces in this game are all uniform size and are to be the legs of our removable platforms._​ 

_I have spray painted __some of mine with a nice stone effect paint and given them two coats of varnish._​ 






_Others i have left plain and just varnished them._​ 


_Drill some holes in the corners and screw a leg on each corner using our jenga pieces. You can then varnish the legs._​ 


_My geckos LOVE th__eir extra climbing places and exploring them is a boredom breaker/keeps them fit/encourages natural hunting & stalking behaviour__ as they have fun chasing down their prey._​ 










Will add more of my own pics when i find them or take more :2thumb:


----------



## Lukosis

I did not know pine was toxic to reptiles!
Useful info!

I assume any varnish would work the same?


----------



## JadeM

Wow, they look amazing! Thank you for sharing


----------



## retrobangs

Artisans is right and she inspired me in my early viv days to create my own little master pieces, Leo's do love climbing, will utilise the extra space and will not jump off the edge - give them some credit, falling is different thats why out ledges have one or more ways up and down for safety 

heres the progression of my projects so far:

Project Number 1 - the 3ft viv for Leeloo my 12 month old Leo

Forum DIY Vivs post

I have a vivarium thread in lizards but thought I would bring the joy to the main forum so everyone can share their pictures and ideas

Heres mine to start off with, from beginning to their current final glory:

starting out 2.5ft vivexotic and no reptile yet









Leeloo _ Leopard gecko, lived in the 2.5ft for a month and then moved in to this:

drawing up ideas for a 3ft

















Buying and building my 3ft - me and my bf like to DIY at weekends lol


























Adding some night, feeding lighting









continuing to add accessories and plants until it is perfection

























A little bit of press LOL









More plants and wood - I have a leo buying habit

















Adding the final touches...

































finally the viv lights don't just go blue, so when the rooms dark on a winters day I can still add some daylight









and here's my mess on top of the viv lol


----------



## retrobangs

Here is what I decided to do with the 2.5ft because I already had cravings to fill with another little leo

Leo is Alura, to make the smaller viv so now some DIY to make this a home and at xmas she will be going in to a 3ft (that will be my next project)

Remember I started with this:









Adding a second level and buying some bits

































Getting more busy - they both love more stuff to hide in and climb

























her little coconut is far too small but I couldn't bear to make her part with it as she is soooo attached, hence all the other hides lol









Soon Alura will be moving into a 3ft like Leeloo and the DIY shall again commence  

Hope everyone enjoys the pictures and if anyone wants to ask me and Artisan questions feel free, we can recommend good sites to buy, places to pick u DIY goos and save yourself a hunk of money. It's really not an expensive project once you have the vivarium


----------



## Mikroberts

I'm loving the ash tray used in one of these setups lol


----------



## retrobangs

Mikroberts said:


> I'm loving the ash tray used in one of these setups lol


may seem silly but if the leo's cant see their food and they are lazy eaters/hunters ashtrays (bought new) are fab as they can see them crawling around in there.


----------



## Mikroberts

That's a very good point. I may try it.


----------



## retrobangs

Mikroberts said:


> That's a very good point. I may try it.


plus I don't smoke so its a fresh one - bad habit good gecko bowl


----------



## Lukosis

Did you use pine too? What is yours varnished with?


----------



## Artisan

I use these for food bowls....same size as the brown proper mealie dishes you can buy...but deeper, Mealies and morios cant get out....and neither can the odd dubia roach. 

The geckos can see their food so it stimulates more...though out of all mine, I do have just one male who nearly knocks himself out trying to heat but through the glas....."Dante" has a special bowl that isn't see through lol.

I got mine from ASDA....two - £1, crème brulee - but I threw the puddings away as I cant stand the stuff :lol2:

50p a bowl is a real saving compared to the few quid you pay for one proper brown one. I bought quite a few packs : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

can buy quick dry varnish if using pine from wilkinsons - artisan recommends this


----------



## Artisan

Lukosis said:


> Did you use pine too? What is yours varnished with?


 Sorry Lukosis I didn't see your post :gasp:

I use quick dry varnish as retro said. I get it from wilkinsons.....in fact I get ALL my shelf making things from wilkinsons...brackets/screws/shelves/varnish/paint brush/tiny drill bits/textured spray paint etc - the only things I get elsewhere are the cork backed placemats and drinks coasters....B&M, and the jenga legs....ebay : victory:


----------



## JadeM

*After reading this thread yesterday it made me want to give my Leo some levels in her viv, so today that is what I did...  *



*Mimi checking out her new levels..*



*Happy gecko... The smiley face on the side of her head says it all* :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

love this thread, Artisan certainly inspired me to make levels in my vivs and gave me LOADS of advice, and Retro has been supe rhelpful as well so a big fat kiss to both of them : victory:
Ralph loves his shelves and driftwood - Siri is too new to be adventurous yet but it'll come for sure. Hers still needs more stuff, plants etc but it'll do for now.

I heard a really odd scratchy noisy from Ralph's viv today... He was trying to climb the sprouty-looking plant!! His upper body got there but the tail and lower legs didn't make it... Hilarious, he has def got the climbing bug!! 

Here's what my vivs look like more or less, want to add corner units to both of them as well 

Ralph's viv and him enjoying it 









before the driftwood on the left was put in:




took this before I had sorted the moist hide properly, put thermometer etc in and before Siri arrived so it looks a bit half finished... cos it is!


----------



## Artisan

:2thumb: Awesome guys ! 

Really nice to see so many smiley leo's enjoying their adventure play grounds


----------



## Lukosis

It begins!


----------



## Artisan

Lukosis said:


> image
> 
> It begins!


 YAY! :2thumb:


----------



## Lukosis

Few final touches left but pretty much done!


----------



## retrobangs

Absolutely rad layout. Looks great and your Leo looks to enjoying already . Love the layering of the levels too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## samurai

How lovely to see all these pics of happy leos investing their new shelves and gaining extra space at a cheap cost. Well done Artisan  I love the idea of using the place mats upside down, very creative


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> love this thread, Artisan certainly inspired me to make levels in my vivs and gave me LOADS of advice, and Retro has been supe rhelpful as well so a big fat kiss to both of them : victory:
> Ralph loves his shelves and driftwood - Siri is too new to be adventurous yet but it'll come for sure. Hers still needs more stuff, plants etc but it'll do for now.
> 
> I heard a really odd scratchy noisy from Ralph's viv today... He was trying to climb the sprouty-looking plant!! His upper body got there but the tail and lower legs didn't make it... Hilarious, he has def got the climbing bug!!
> 
> Here's what my vivs look like more or less, want to add corner units to both of them as well
> 
> Ralph's viv and him enjoying it
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080651_zpsd9b9197c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080652_zpsd74ff33a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080653_zps7bc72fd0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080520_zps031b373f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> before the driftwood on the left was put in:
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/IMAG1717_zpsbb55d085.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> took this before I had sorted the moist hide properly, put thermometer etc in and before Siri arrived so it looks a bit half finished... cos it is!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080720_zpse60081d6.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh Tilly you're too kind. Ralph seems adventurous in his climbing just like my Leelo. You have lovely vivs bet you're proud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> image
> 
> Few final touches left but pretty much done!


Wicked!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

samurai said:


> How lovely to see all these pics of happy leos investing their new shelves and gaining extra space at a cheap cost. Well done Artisan  I love the idea of using the place mats upside down, very creative


How nice of you to say....but I can't take full credit for the platforms with jenga legs.....my good friend Lovlight had the jenga brain wave when we where brainstorming the whole idea of removable platforms ages ago  she doesn't get on here as much as she used to......so I speak for both of us with these awesome ideas :2thumb:


----------



## organized chaos

This is an excellent thread :no1: giving me some really good ideas, can't wait to start on my 2 vivs :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

organized chaos said:


> This is an excellent thread :no1: giving me some really good ideas, can't wait to start on my 2 vivs :lol2:


Amazing stuff  Glad so many people are being inspired to make their geckos lives so much more interesting.......WE'VE STARTED A REVOLOUTION PEOPLE!!!! :no1:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Amazing stuff  Glad so many people are being inspired to make their geckos lives so much more interesting.......WE'VE STARTED A REVOLOUTION PEOPLE!!!! :no1:


How awesome is this. Love that everyone is getting involved. Happy days  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ChelsNLuke

As soon as me and Luke have sorted out the move we are putting shelves in for our Leos. Got to say I'm impressed at how tidy all the decor is no matter what I put in for my male Toby and how long I spend on it he will have rearanged tipped over or somehow destroyed it by morning:lol2:
-Chels


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> How awesome is this. Love that everyone is getting involved. Happy days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 Very awesome indeed


----------



## Artisan

ChelsNLuke said:


> As soon as me and Luke have sorted out the move we are putting shelves in for our Leos. Got to say I'm impressed at how tidy all the decor is no matter what I put in for my male Toby and how long I spend on it he will have rearanged tipped over or somehow destroyed it by morning:lol2:
> -Chels


Don't forget to post pics


----------



## GeckoGecko

Hey 

Thanks for this  
i saw this thread last night and started getting the bits ready to start today!

i am appaling at DIY but heres what i've done:

The Start, i have spent no money as we had everything ineeded at home:










first i cut out the Lino to the size of my main shelf:



















Then i marked out the legs on the extra wooden dowels i had, i have gone for 3 sizes, 3 inches, 7 inches and 9 inches.










The Smallest leg is for the overlapping of the tallest shelf onto the middle level.










Then i Painted the Legs Black with Matt Black paint i used to paint my bedroom door.



















while it is drying i cut out the rest of the lino for the tops of the shelving.










and then i varnished the corkbark backs of the placemats



















and now i am waiting for it all to dry and after the paint has dried i will varnish the legs and drill the holes in the mats ready to beput together, thne i will leave it over night to dry and the odor the disepate and i will put in tomorrow!  im all excited! 

Thanks for the guide! and enjoy!


----------



## Artisan

GeckoGecko said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for this
> i saw this thread last night and started getting the bits ready to start today!
> 
> i am appaling at DIY but heres what i've done:
> 
> The Start, i have spent no money as we had everything ineeded at home:
> 
> image
> 
> first i cut out the Lino to the size of my main shelf:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then i marked out the legs on the extra wooden dowels i had, i have gone for 3 sizes, 3 inches, 7 inches and 9 inches.
> 
> image
> 
> The Smallest leg is for the overlapping of the tallest shelf onto the middle level.
> 
> image
> 
> Then i Painted the Legs Black with Matt Black paint i used to paint my bedroom door.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> while it is drying i cut out the rest of the lino for the tops of the shelving.
> 
> image
> 
> and then i varnished the corkbark backs of the placemats
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and now i am waiting for it all to dry and after the paint has dried i will varnish the legs and drill the holes in the mats ready to beput together, thne i will leave it over night to dry and the odor the disepate and i will put in tomorrow!  im all excited!
> 
> Thanks for the guide! and enjoy!


 Excellent! Amazing to see everyone taking these simple but gecko life changing ideas on board.

Im so proud of you all! :lol2:


----------



## GeckoGecko

The only problem so far, ive enjoyed doing this and I already want to make more, ive always wanted to make shelves for my corn, hes in a 5x2x2 vivarium, so loads of space for shelving!! Im lucky we had everything I needed and I havent spent any money xD


----------



## GeckoGecko

I have an offcut so I thought I would make a ramp onto the low shelf, and using lino as like a ladder type of thing so they can grip onto it


----------



## Artisan

I have shelves in all my Boa vivs too.....snakes make just as much use of them


----------



## retrobangs

Well done all. Glad to see the great trend spreading. Worked 12 hrs so too knackered to say more now lol but good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GeckoGecko

just need one coat of varnish tomorrow!










With Lino:


----------



## Madhouse5

GeckoGecko said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for this
> i saw this thread last night and started getting the bits ready to start today!
> 
> i am appaling at DIY but heres what i've done:
> 
> The Start, i have spent no money as we had everything ineeded at home:
> 
> image
> 
> first i cut out the Lino to the size of my main shelf:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then i marked out the legs on the extra wooden dowels i had, i have gone for 3 sizes, 3 inches, 7 inches and 9 inches.
> 
> image
> 
> The Smallest leg is for the overlapping of the tallest shelf onto the middle level.
> 
> image
> 
> Then i Painted the Legs Black with Matt Black paint i used to paint my bedroom door.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> while it is drying i cut out the rest of the lino for the tops of the shelving.
> 
> image
> 
> and then i varnished the corkbark backs of the placemats
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and now i am waiting for it all to dry and after the paint has dried i will varnish the legs and drill the holes in the mats ready to beput together, thne i will leave it over night to dry and the odor the disepate and i will put in tomorrow!  im all excited!
> 
> Thanks for the guide! and enjoy!


hi just to say the be careful of heat on the tiles as the glue give of toxic fumes when it get hot we had a post on here last year about it just to let you know, also though the viv look cool please remember not to have to much height floor to shelf as even if you put a step as such does not stop a gecko from jumping off the shelf 

Paul


----------



## GeckoGecko

Madhouse5 said:


> hi just to say the be careful of heat on the tiles as the glue give of toxic fumes when it get hot we had a post on here last year about it just to let you know, also though the viv look cool please remember not to have to much height floor to shelf as even if you put a step as such does not stop a gecko from jumping off the shelf
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the info, will keep an eye on it  and regarding the height, I'm starting to think the tallest one is too tall, should I lower it do you think?


----------



## Artisan

GeckoGecko said:


> Thanks for the info, will keep an eye on it  and regarding the height, I'm starting to think the tallest one is too tall, should I lower it do you think?


 I thought its a tad tall but wasn't sure if it was just the angle of the pic. It's easily shortened if its too high. I've yet to see any of my lot jump off a shelf and they all seem to stay a few steps back from the edge of the higher ones as if they know it's higher....the lower ones they will reach down head first and slide off as they seem to know this is within range.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Very interesting thread. I love some of the ideas


----------



## GeckoGecko

Artisan said:


> I thought its a tad tall but wasn't sure if it was just the angle of the pic. It's easily shortened if its too high. I've yet to see any of my lot jump off a shelf and they all seem to stay a few steps back from the edge of the higher ones as if they know it's higher....the lower ones they will reach down head first and slide off as they seem to know this is within range.


Ok thanks  I also thought about drilling holes for plants to hang over the edge, as I haven't done a mockup in the Vic I don't know if there will be a problem, I can defo mock it up tomorrow and I can shorten the tallest one if need be  I am very proud of what I've made as my DIY skills are shockingly awful! Aha but if it unsafe I can change it


----------



## Lukosis

Lowered the upper shelf so the first 'log steps' was less steep and added a third platform.
Just needs carpeting and then it's good to go.
Certainly been an entertaining project so far!
Makes me feel better about the fact It's only a 2ft as I got it for £15 on eBay, pristine condition! (upgrading to a 3ft within a couple of months).

I don't even have a Leo yet! Looking to re-home one from a local rescue, they have a couple going for vet checks at the moment.


----------



## Artisan

Lukosis said:


> image
> 
> Lowered the upper shelf so the first 'log steps' was less steep and added a third platform.
> Just needs carpeting and then it's good to go.
> Certainly been an entertaining project so far!
> Makes me feel better about the fact It's only a 2ft as I got it for £15 on eBay, pristine condition! (upgrading to a 3ft within a couple of months).
> 
> I don't even have a Leo yet! Looking to re-home one from a local rescue, they have a couple going for vet checks at the moment.


 Well the lucky gecko that you choose.....will be living the life of a very loved, spoilt leo


----------



## cre5po

I'm incredibly inspired by the work in here, it all looks incredible. 

As I've struggled considerably with the flooring recently for my 3ft vivarium I don't fancy buying bad wood / materials for them. 

Could someone link me some cork backed dinner coaster looking things from the UK? I'm assuming Wilkinson and other high street shops sell them? And what alternatives are there for the legs? My DIY skills are pretty basic so buying something a few feet and cutting it down is something I'd rather avoid, for my own safety :lolsign:

Keep up the great work everyone, happy Geckos ftw


----------



## Artisan

cre5po said:


> I'm incredibly inspired by the work in here, it all looks incredible.
> 
> As I've struggled considerably with the flooring recently for my 3ft vivarium I don't fancy buying bad wood / materials for them.
> 
> Could someone link me some cork backed dinner coaster looking things from the UK? I'm assuming Wilkinson and other high street shops sell them? And what alternatives are there for the legs? My DIY skills are pretty basic so buying something a few feet and cutting it down is something I'd rather avoid, for my own safety :lolsign:
> 
> Keep up the great work everyone, happy Geckos ftw


 You can get the placemats all over the place....Tesco do a value range £4 - four/wilkinsons/B&M/home and bargain/poundstretchers etc all sell them I paid £2.99 - four from B&M.

Look in similar shops/pound shops etc for a standard size jenga game....all the pieces are exactly the same - all precisely cut...so no need for cutting : victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Hahaha Jenga! Thats a fantastic idea. I never thought of that


----------



## GeckoGecko

Added some holes for plants.














































and varnished waiting to dry!


----------



## Artisan

GeckoGecko said:


> Added some holes for plants.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and varnished waiting to dry!
> 
> image


 Can't wait to see it all finished :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoGecko

Artisan said:


> Can't wait to see it all finished :2thumb:


hehe  im starting to make my corns platform next week while my fiancee is at work xD


----------



## Artisan

GeckoGecko said:


> hehe  im starting to make my corns platform next week while my fiancee is at work xD


 
Here's one of my Boa vivs with shelves in - though the boa in the picture is 8 foot now, she still climbs up and down on a regular basis and I had to put anpther. thicker trunk in there for her to use lol : victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Artisan said:


> Here's one of my Boa vivs with shelves in - though the boa in the picture is 8 foot now, she still climbs up and down on a regular basis and I had to put anpther. thicker trunk in there for her to use lol : victory:
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/DSCN0427_zps2afa1e90.jpg]image[/URL]


looks awesome


----------



## Artisan

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> looks awesome


Thank you .....Ember loves it


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> image
> 
> Lowered the upper shelf so the first 'log steps' was less steep and added a third platform.
> Just needs carpeting and then it's good to go.
> Certainly been an entertaining project so far!
> Makes me feel better about the fact It's only a 2ft as I got it for £15 on eBay, pristine condition! (upgrading to a 3ft within a couple of months).
> 
> I don't even have a Leo yet! Looking to re-home one from a local rescue, they have a couple going for vet checks at the moment.


You've made an amazing job of this I love it. Don't feel bad about a two ft. I have one of mine in one since August and she won't get her three ft till Xmas time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Can't wait to see it all finished :2thumb:


Fantastic. You are very inventive. Love this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Don't forget to share pictures and updates. Also to ask myself of artisan for anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lukosis

Ina similar vein to the thread, if I cut out a plastic base for a standar exo terra medium cave and filled it with moss would that work suitably as a humid hide? I just don't feel like going to the effort of a nice viv to pop a nice cream tub in it (or spend £25 on a gecko cave!)


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> Ina similar vein to the thread, if I cut out a plastic base for a standar exo terra medium cave and filled it with moss would that work suitably as a humid hide? I just don't feel like going to the effort of a nice viv to pop a nice cream tub in it (or spend £25 on a gecko cave!)


I don't see why not although would have to keep eye on moisture to test theory. Apart from that would just mean cleaning the floor on a much more reg basis to ensure its a healthy environment still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Finally finished numbers 9 & 10 in the downstairs stack. Pics not great quality as its a really dull day and the flash made it blur out a bit.


----------



## GeckoGecko

done!

it turned out the tall one was just way to tall, and im going to shorten the big one that ive put in there sometime soon too.

before:









after:









and, pin didnt want to come out, so we left her in there and we got chip out as she is ok with being handled  (although getting here back in was a nightmare)


----------



## GeckoGecko

well, the height was starting to worry me alot, so i had to cut the legs down, and it looks much better!!










and pin took a look










i am trying not to disturb them much more, just waiting to put themoist hide back in, but chip is sitting in the moist hide spot :/ haha


----------



## retrobangs

GeckoGecko said:


> well, the height was starting to worry me alot, so i had to cut the legs down, and it looks much better!!
> 
> image
> 
> and pin took a look
> 
> image
> 
> i am trying not to disturb them much more, just waiting to put themoist hide back in, but chip is sitting in the moist hide spot :/ haha


Looks really cool. The colour or your flooring is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

GeckoGecko said:


> well, the height was starting to worry me alot, so i had to cut the legs down, and it looks much better!!
> 
> image
> 
> and pin took a look
> 
> image
> 
> i am trying not to disturb them much more, just waiting to put themoist hide back in, but chip is sitting in the moist hide spot :/ haha


 I agree with retro.....is that purple reptile carpet or similar? What a cool colour


----------



## GeckoGecko

it the sand in this picture:










its really nice stuff  and £6 for 4KG from bluelizardreptiles.com


----------



## GeckoGecko

also, pin ventured onto the top!


----------



## Artisan

GeckoGecko said:


> also, pin ventured onto the top!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Ah was hoping it was carpet of some description...everyone knows how I feel about evil sand :devil: :lol2:....cool colour though


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Ah was hoping it was carpet of some description...everyone knows how I feel about evil sand :devil: :lol2:....cool colour though


Lol Same here I was up for buying purple carpet for a moulin rouge effect haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Some closer up pics of the downstairs stack


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Some closer up pics of the downstairs stack
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131020_094014_zps1adf3fd0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131020_093922_zps2bd7c755.jpg]image[/URL]


Love the cork bark. Must find some cheap 
What size is your bark??


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Love the cork bark. Must find some cheap
> What size is your bark??


 I had loads left over from the Boa's...but they don't use hides anymore as they are too big so I just took the big pieces out....stamped on em in the right places to break them up to roughly the right sizes :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> I had loads left over from the Boa's...but they don't use hides anymore as they are too big so I just took the big pieces out....stamped on em in the right places to break them up to roughly the right sizes :lol2:


That's a touch. Il have to go on the hunt for some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lukosis

Cheap bark! Free delivery and enter 'forum' as discount code for 10% off.
Cork Bark per 100g

Anyone use floor tiles as a substrate? I have some slate coloured tiles left over from my bathroom but I'm concerned they're too smooth. Would I have to use textured tiles? I figure a smooth tile is no different from vinyl, surely?


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> Cheap bark! Free delivery and enter 'forum' as discount code for 10% off.
> Cork Bark per 100g
> 
> Anyone use floor tiles as a substrate? I have some slate coloured tiles left over from my bathroom but I'm concerned they're too smooth. Would I have to use textured tiles? I figure a smooth tile is no different from vinyl, surely?


fab cheers dude  super cheap


----------



## Lukosis

Cheap moss on there too, also recommend the bark tubes!
I ordered a few other bits and got it the day after I ordered. Not bad or free considering how much most of the e-stores charge for postage of the smallest items!


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> Cheap moss on there too, also recommend the bark tubes!
> I ordered a few other bits and got it the day after I ordered. Not bad or free considering how much most of the e-stores charge for postage of the smallest items!


Yea I agree I will def be herringbone some cork bark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Raych

Hi guys, I'm trying to put shelving in my leo's viv, I'll be collecting her next week.

Could I have a link of the wilko's varnish and I can go shop for it Wednesday afternoon after college. 

How long should I leave it to try? and if I decide to paint then varnish over lino can I just use any paint and does the varnish make it okay to spray and wipe, or should I just stick to lino? 

Thanks.


----------



## retrobangs

Raych said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to put shelving in my leo's viv, I'll be collecting her next week.
> 
> Could I have a link of the wilko's varnish and I can go shop for it Wednesday afternoon after college.
> 
> How long should I leave it to try? and if I decide to paint then varnish over lino can I just use any paint and does the varnish make it okay to spray and wipe, or should I just stick to lino?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have a link but I think Rach aka Artisan may be able to help you there. As for the Lino I didn't treat my Lino with anything just cleaned it and popped it in. It's just the wood that needs the varnish if it's pine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Raych

retrobangs said:


> I don't have a link but I think Rach aka Artisan may be able to help you there. As for the Lino I didn't treat my Lino with anything just cleaned it and popped it in. It's just the wood that needs the varnish if it's pine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Hi sorry, I think I worded my post wrong lol is it any type of varnish that can be used or only a specific kind of varnish that is safe to use please? I'm hoping to pop up to wilkinson's tonight to go get it.


----------



## GeckoGecko

i didnt use wilko's varnish myself, but having a quick read of this, this sounds ok to use 

Wilko Matt Quick Dry Ultra Tough Varnish Clear 250ml at wilko.com

also, i know its a snake, but i started my corns big shelf!! 

its 45x120x30 (WxLxH in CM)
just waiting for varnish to dry!


----------



## Raych

wow that's a big shelf :gasp:

You might need legs for the middle part too if your corns a lil' fatty. 

And thank you.


----------



## retrobangs

Raych said:


> wow that's a big shelf :gasp:
> 
> You might need legs for the middle part too if your corns a lil' fatty.
> 
> And thank you.


Sorry heads all fuzzy been sent home from work and feeling sorry for myself. Did u find what I wanted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Raych said:


> Hi guys, I'm trying to put shelving in my leo's viv, I'll be collecting her next week.
> 
> Could I have a link of the wilko's varnish and I can go shop for it Wednesday afternoon after college.
> 
> How long should I leave it to try? and if I decide to paint then varnish over lino can I just use any paint and does the varnish make it okay to spray and wipe, or should I just stick to lino?
> 
> Thanks.


 Sorry it took me so long to reply to this (it's my birthday so haven't been on today) 

I answered your pm but to answer how long to leave for varnish to dry....I leave about a week as the fumes take AGES to go if you use the proper varnish. You need to put it on in 2 thin layers too with a good few days between each layer. You would probably get away with one layer but I do two to be sure. If you put it on too thick and then put another layer on too soon...the bottom layer goes funny and wont dry properly.
If you use the quick dry water based stuff....it's a lot quicker : victory:


----------



## GeckoGecko

Haha, when I made sid's platform I failed to notice one major thing... 
A 4x1x1 1/2 foot platform in a 5x2x2 vivarium with a wooden support in the middle... Yeah having to take it apart to fit it in wasn't in the plan... Hahahaaha xD oh we'll, we have loads more wood left, I can see more platforms and maybe even a hide for my corn in the future


----------



## TillyStar

just a thought - i like the idea of the cork side up of the placemats - if i varnish them, will that be ok/hygienic enough as a surface for the leo?


----------



## GeckoGecko

yes 
of course as long as the fumes are all gone and its dry


----------



## TillyStar

Thanks! Means i can buy cheap ones from ebay with hideous motifs on the other side that no one in their right mind would use - double bonus


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> just a thought - i like the idea of the cork side up of the placemats - if i varnish them, will that be ok/hygienic enough as a surface for the leo?


I use ones with hideous designs on....cork side up


----------



## TillyStar

let's hope our geckos don't have nightmares if they fall asleep under them, having gazed at the hideousness as they dozed off


----------



## GeckoGecko

sids platform is done!!! 




























hes already been exploring it


----------



## retrobangs

GeckoGecko said:


> sids platform is done!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> hes already been exploring it


Looks epic !!! Lot of time and effort gone into it I can see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

GeckoGecko said:


> sids platform is done!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> hes already been exploring it


Your corns gonna love that!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

JadeM said:


> *After reading this thread yesterday it made me want to give my Leo some levels in her viv, so today that is what I did...  *
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/image_zpsa596572b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *Mimi checking out her new levels..*
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/image_zps3c9966ba.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *Happy gecko... The smiley face on the side of her head says it all* :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/01ea8fa0-bc2b-4de4-b60f-0603411c18d5_zpsf0e86203.jpg]image[/URL]


hi, where did you get your tall grey skull ornament cave thing from? :blush:


----------



## retrobangs

Evening all. Hope all your vivarium DIY is going well, was pondering what me and artisan can add to the thread. Was thinking of any cheap finds, good websites and recommendations. Does anyone have antithetical ideas of what they would like to see/read??

Also if you get bored check out my gecko tumblr retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Well here's some bits for people who didn't know about them

I get these tea light holders to use as water bowl and feeding bowls for small/young geckos. £2 for six at wilkinsons. even if you only have one or two geckos they come in handy as you can just swap them over with clean ones right away if you are in a rush (and clean the dirty ones later)



Also I thought i'd show my way of distributing dusting powder in feed bowls seeing as a few people were talking about what they use on facebook today.

I use a café pepper shaker and made a lid out of blutac to pop over the top to keep fresh in the fridge. It also keeps the moisture out so the powder doesn't go clumpy.
Nice size as you only have to turn it over once to get the right amount of dusting in the bowl plus it doesn't go flying over the edges


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Well here's some bits for people who didn't know about them
> 
> I get these tea light holders to use as water bowl and feeding bowls for small/young geckos. £2 for six at wilkinsons. even if you only have one or two geckos they come in handy as you can just swap them over with clean ones right away if you are in a rush (and clean the dirty ones later)
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131026_210803_zpsff1f7bfc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Also I thought i'd show my way of distributing dusting powder in feed bowls seeing as a few people were talking about what they use on facebook today.
> 
> I use a café pepper shaker and made a lid out of blutac to pop over the top to keep fresh in the fridge. It also keeps the moisture out so the powder doesn't go clumpy.
> Nice size as you only have to turn it over once to get the right amount of dusting in the bowl plus it doesn't go flying over the edges
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131026_210913_zps7bc32097.jpg]image[/URL]


both great ideas Rach, I also have mini tea light holders for back ups, need to start with a shaker as makes sooo much sense.

Want to remind everyone as well as wilkos other small animals may have things you can use with your lizards, e.g these playstix shelters/ladder depending how you want to use them


----------



## Raych

Hi guys, is the shelf supposed to be all shiny and smooth? (I used the wilko's yacht varnish)

My girl arrives this evening and need to put it up. The bottom bit's all sorted though. So very excited. Also should I have a temperature probe on the shelf rather than on the cool end of the viv?


----------



## Artisan

Raych said:


> Hi guys, is the shelf supposed to be all shiny and smooth? (I used the wilko's yacht varnish)
> 
> My girl arrives this evening and need to put it up. The bottom bit's all sorted though. So very excited. Also should I have a temperature probe on the shelf rather than on the cool end of the viv?


Mine are shiny and smooth....but they do have a slight texture to them, it's not slidey enough for them to slip off though : victory:

I did think about sprinkling some play sand on to the final coat of varnish to give more texture....but found I didn't need to and none of mine have fallen.


----------



## Raych

Thank you Rach :2thumb:

I can't wait for her! I'll be posting plenty pictures when she arrives. Need to come up with a name for her wanted to see what her personality was a bit more first.


----------



## Artisan

Raych said:


> Thank you Rach :2thumb:
> 
> I can't wait for her! I'll be posting plenty pictures when she arrives. Need to come up with a name for her wanted to see what her personality was a bit more first.


 Takes me AAAAAGES to pick names as it has to suit them, sometimes they go through 2 or 3 name changes before im happy :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Raych said:


> Hi guys, is the shelf supposed to be all shiny and smooth? (I used the wilko's yacht varnish)
> 
> My girl arrives this evening and need to put it up. The bottom bit's all sorted though. So very excited. Also should I have a temperature probe on the shelf rather than on the cool end of the viv?


Sounds likes you've done a good job my wood wasn't pine that's why mines not shines although I may need to go over table legs as not so sure on them. 

Look forward to hearing name and seeing pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Raych

Here she is, my little cutie. I've never seen my son so interested in an animal before either. 









Here's the viv with the shelf. I'm going to go to shops tomorrow and get some more décor, something that she can easily climb to get onto shelf.


----------



## retrobangs

Raych said:


> Here she is, my little cutie. I've never seen my son so interested in an animal before either.
> image
> 
> Here's the viv with the shelf. I'm going to go to shops tomorrow and get some more décor, something that she can easily climb to get onto shelf.
> image


Aww she is lovely !!!! Viv looks awesome too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JadeM

Naomi23jayne said:


> hi, where did you get your tall grey skull ornament cave thing from? :blush:


Hey, I can't quite remember where from exactly but I think it was a garden centre in the aquatics section, I always find cool stuff for fish tanks and use them for my leopard gecko or snake :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

So after being told we would have the worst weather since the 1980's... I was disappointed this morning when I saw near to none devastation...! Of course I do feel sorry for anyone badly affected... But the hype has sent my business crashing to no customers! (Been open since 8, normally by now would've done atleast 10 sales, but not even see a single person!) 
So being full of snot, and feeling sorry for myself I decided to get creative.... Et voila.....

Shelving for my beardie! 



Amazing what u can do with a few odd bit of wood, cable ties and a hot glue gun!


----------



## Raych

That's amazing! Though just one thing, would the ladder on the left to the tallest one be able to withstand a beardies weight?


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

Raych said:


> That's amazing! Though just one thing, would the ladder on the left to the tallest one be able to withstand a beardies weight?


Yes, the ladder bars are cable ties, but under the sides is a bit of wire but u can't see it in picture! Owning a tile shop, I've now tiled the tops and underneath ;-) but I will upload new pictures when in viv


----------



## Naomi23jayne

JadeM said:


> Hey, I can't quite remember where from exactly but I think it was a garden centre in the aquatics section, I always find cool stuff for fish tanks and use them for my leopard gecko or snake :2thumb:


ok thanks, i'll have to have a good look round the aquatics section next time :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> So after being told we would have the worst weather since the 1980's... I was disappointed this morning when I saw near to none devastation...! Of course I do feel sorry for anyone badly affected... But the hype has sent my business crashing to no customers! (Been open since 8, normally by now would've done atleast 10 sales, but not even see a single person!)
> So being full of snot, and feeling sorry for myself I decided to get creative.... Et voila.....
> 
> Shelving for my beardie!
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zps8affda12.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zpsf4e7a0c6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Amazing what u can do with a few odd bit of wood, cable ties and a hot glue gun!


Epic I absolutely love this. Really impressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

Is this abit O.T.T?!?!?!....







Got some nasty a:censor:e burns to prove my hard work!!




One completely identical on other hand too :-(

Currently picking glue threads out of my hair!!!


----------



## retrobangs

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Is this abit O.T.T?!?!?!....
> 
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zpse2c2a420.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zps73e9c47e.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zpse6661944.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zpse8fce991.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zpse20ae84f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Got some nasty a:censor:e burns to prove my hard work!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zps7edf14ea.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/Georgiaandjayfuzz/image_zps8cbca200.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> One completely identical on other hand too :-(
> 
> Currently picking glue threads out of my hair!!!


Not ott looks epic so far. Lol glue looks like a nightmare to get off though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Happy Halloween from us










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Happy Halloween from us imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool pics of you and the man :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Cool pics of you and the man :lol2:


Lol thank you thank you. Went for the eerie look x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

More vivarium DIY begins tomorrow. Pictures to follow  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeckoGecko

Same here! I've moved my two ladies into a 3x2x2 vivarium now, this means... More shelving! Got the shelves, tomorrow is varnish day for the shelves I took off my bedroom wall. And then it's fitting mid week sometime!!!


----------



## retrobangs

GeckoGecko said:


> Same here! I've moved my two ladies into a 3x2x2 vivarium now, this means... More shelving! Got the shelves, tomorrow is varnish day for the shelves I took off my bedroom wall. And then it's fitting mid week sometime!!!


Awesome sounds fab. Can't wait to see, make sure you share your pictures on the thread. I also have a blog retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com so if you want to submit pics to that too feel free  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

I have 4 vivs still waiting for shelving...none are in use and 3 are still flatpacked! :lol2:


----------



## GeckoGecko

This is the stack with the geckos in the vivarium with blue lights 




































Soon to have more shelving xD


----------



## retrobangs

GeckoGecko said:


> This is the stack with the geckos in the vivarium with blue lights
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Soon to have more shelving xD


Aw wow the lighting looks amazing !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

I will have to get involved with this. Been reading through the pages and love all your ideas.

I will upload some pictures of the Vivariums at the moment so you get a before and after.

Again brilliant posts and what a good idea.

A few questions though.

What tiles do you use as I am currently testing some smooth finish ones however they dont seem to like transferring the heat properly.

Watching the Crickets try to jump is funny though reminds me of that scene from Bambi where shes on the Ice


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> I will have to get involved with this. Been reading through the pages and love all your ideas.
> 
> I will upload some pictures of the Vivariums at the moment so you get a before and after.
> 
> Again brilliant posts and what a good idea.
> 
> A few questions though.
> 
> What tiles do you use as I am currently testing some smooth finish ones however they dont seem to like transferring the heat properly.
> 
> Watching the Crickets try to jump is funny though reminds me of that scene from Bambi where shes on the Ice


I look forward to the pictures  

I can't help you with tiles as I use vinyl for my flooring due to them being thinner than time and it works a treat. If you were to change over you can get a metre for about five pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Finally made up vivarium number 2 for Alura. It needs a few final touches aka a skull and few plants but I feel proud of our achievements today ... so here's a picture walk through. 

Unboxing









Drawing out the shelves









Carpeting shelves

















Buying plants to hang









Attaching plants


----------



## retrobangs

Attaching brackets 


























Heat mat 


























Final touches




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

And now there's two










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Anyone who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Have another 4 vivs to decorate and put together in the coming weeks/months. 

My daughter is having a double stack in her bedroom for her 2 leo's and the bedroom is going to be U.S.A themed, American flag quilt set/statue of liberty wall art and everything red/white/blue.....we decided her viv stack is going to be Nevada desert themed....so have some nice poster backing for the vivs, going to get some browny stone effect spray paint to spray the hides/platforms/shelves etc....and put some fake grasses in there and some animal skulls.....will put pics up when complete as they are a little different from my usual designs


----------



## Neoki

So I purchased the shelves from B&Q and varnish.










Need to find some where that does Lino offcuts cheap.

So far people are like £6 per sq mtr


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Have another 4 vivs to decorate and put together in the coming weeks/months.
> 
> My daughter is having a double stack in her bedroom for her 2 leo's and the bedroom is going to be U.S.A themed, American flag quilt set/statue of liberty wall art and everything red/white/blue.....we decided her viv stack is going to be Nevada desert themed....so have some nice poster backing for the vivs, going to get some browny stone effect spray paint to spray the hides/platforms/shelves etc....and put some fake grasses in there and some animal skulls.....will put pics up when complete as they are a little different from my usual designs


Woo I can't wait to see them  how exciting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> So I purchased the shelves from B&Q and varnish.
> 
> image
> 
> Need to find some where that does Lino offcuts cheap.
> 
> So far people are like £6 per sq mtr


That's pretty cheap to be fair. I bought one metre at the range for £5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Them Shelves were only max of 3-4 quid each ha!

I might have to look at some special flooring designs to make it look better


----------



## Naomi23jayne

started my diy thread if anyone wants to check it out : victory: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1004866-custom-leo-vivarium.html#post11634994


----------



## Neoki

Looking good.

Just got my Tumblr post started also

Reptile Haven - Today I make Shelves


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Just got my Tumblr post started also
> 
> Reptile Haven - Today I make Shelves


Been on your blog and shared your post on my blog. Well done looks fab. 

Also Anyone who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naomi23jayne

retrobangs said:


> Been on your blog and shared your post on my blog. Well done looks fab.
> 
> Also Anyone who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






dexter my leos vivarium, not quite finished yet though, but you can use it if you want  will have more pictures on my thread


----------



## retrobangs

Naomi23jayne said:


> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/diy/dexters%20vivarium/20131115_113327_zps90e8d4ec.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/diy/dexters%20vivarium/20131115_113316_zps070c8627.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/diy/dexters%20vivarium/IMG-20131112-WA0004_zpsc4341b0a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> dexter my leos vivarium, not quite finished yet though, but you can use it if you want  will have more pictures on my thread


Thank you. You shall see them up there tomorrow  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naomi23jayne

retrobangs said:


> Thank you. You shall see them up there tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok thanks


----------



## Neoki

Hello,

update for you all

Reptile Haven - Update of Shelves


----------



## Artisan

Sorry not been on here much lately folks....been a super busy bee! Everyones hard work is paying off I see! hope you have all had fun making such fabulous adventure playgrounds for you lovely Leos :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Naomi23jayne said:


> ok thanks


your feature is on there from the blog, my bf absolutely loves Dexter, especially his picture where he's leaning over the side chilling with a leg hanging over 

http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/67170133615/vivarium-day


----------



## retrobangs

if anyone else wants to submit their vivarium pictures for my vivarium day on my blog, please do...it's not too late!!!!!!!!

everyone get's mentioned by their name on here. Also if anyone ever wants to submit pics of their little ones, articles, facts etc feel free. I always need participation, plus me and artisan want to keep the thread alive 

retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Sorry not been on here much lately folks....been a super busy bee! Everyones hard work is paying off I see! hope you have all had fun making such fabulous adventure playgrounds for you lovely Leos :2thumb:


hope you don't ming but because you my tutor I have featured you

http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/67175933986/vivarium-day


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> hope you don't ming but because you my tutor I have featured you
> 
> Retrobangs - Vivarium Day


 Don't mind one bit hun :blush:....looks amazing!!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

retrobangs said:


> your feature is on there from the blog, my bf absolutely loves Dexter, especially his picture where he's leaning over the side chilling with a leg hanging over
> 
> Retrobangs - Vivarium Day


aha thankyou


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Don't mind one bit hun :blush:....looks amazing!!


thank you, just realised what bad english i used to tell you lol. at least i spot check the blog before posting haha


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> image
> 
> Lowered the upper shelf so the first 'log steps' was less steep and added a third platform.
> Just needs carpeting and then it's good to go.
> Certainly been an entertaining project so far!
> Makes me feel better about the fact It's only a 2ft as I got it for £15 on eBay, pristine condition! (upgrading to a 3ft within a couple of months).
> 
> I don't even have a Leo yet! Looking to re-home one from a local rescue, they have a couple going for vet checks at the moment.


hope you don't mind but you've been feature on my blog as part of vivarium day - retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com


----------



## retrobangs

JadeM said:


> *After reading this thread yesterday it made me want to give my Leo some levels in her viv, so today that is what I did...  *
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/image_zpsa596572b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *Mimi checking out her new levels..*
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/image_zps3c9966ba.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *Happy gecko... The smiley face on the side of her head says it all* :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/01ea8fa0-bc2b-4de4-b60f-0603411c18d5_zpsf0e86203.jpg]image[/URL]


hope you don't mind but you've been featured on retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com


----------



## Artisan

Just bumping this up for anyone who may have missed it as I think it's important to keep promoting enrichment for these little lizards, so want to keep this thread on the first page if possible :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz

After an active 40 mins in the "dig pit" my boy shows off how special he really is....


----------



## Neoki

Hey all,

Got my new Mealworm setup done. This is to feed to geckos 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey3msBB0gQ8


----------



## retrobangs

Gecko enrichment is a big thing, artisan is right. It's the difference between a good owner and a fantastic one. 

Plus I'm always learning and I think it's good to share. I finally moved in to my new house this weekend. My and my OH first house of our own, the Leo's are just settling in and you can read about the move on my blog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Retro did it go ok?

I have started a thread on my gecko morphs and would like your input please.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1007291-what-morphs-my-geckos.html

Many thanks


----------



## Recluso

I've started a new project for my leo 'Happy Face'. My goal is to make a new viv interior that frees up more ground space as well as setting her up with several shelves and levels to play with.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1006100-new-leopard-gecko-build.html"]Take a look 

I'm really excited to see how this new project will progress for my little Leo.


----------



## Artisan

Recluso said:


> I've started a new project for my leo 'Happy Face'. My goal is to make a new viv interior that frees up more ground space as well as setting her up with several shelves and levels to play with.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1006100-new-leopard-gecko-build.html"]Take a look
> 
> I'm really excited to see how this new project will progress for my little Leo.


 Don't forget to post pics when finished


----------



## GeckoGecko

hey all  been a while since ive been on here, my leo's are in their new 3x2x2 vivarium, so their shelving needs to be upgraded!  so this week me and my dad are making 2 new shelves for them  one long one and a corner shelf too, with a ramp onto the longer shelf. so hopefully that will get finished  we also need to make my cornsnakes shelf smaller as its well massive... aha

pictures will follow!


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> Retro did it go ok?
> 
> I have started a thread on my gecko morphs and would like your input please.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1007291-what-morphs-my-geckos.html
> 
> Many thanks


Love the thread you have some cute geckos. Move went ok just blog gone a little dry where I'm so hectic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recluso

Just an update on how the new build is looking. Lots of levels and steps went in today!


----------



## GeckoGecko

Taken SIDS shelf out and I am cutting it down to make ones for Percy and the geckos chip and pin 











Cutting tomorrow! XD


----------



## ReapingChaos

**

I really like the idea you have going on there, and the vivariums for the Leopard geckos look really good, well done and keep up the good work


----------



## retrobangs

Recluso said:


> Just an update on how the new build is looking. Lots of levels and steps went in today!
> 
> image
> 
> image​


It's really coming into its own now. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Recluso said:


> Just an update on how the new build is looking. Lots of levels and steps went in today!
> 
> image​
> 
> image​


 Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoGecko

Cut up sid's old platform, all sanded and ready for brackets, sid's was easy to do as we used legs for his platform. Pictures will be up soon!!


----------



## GeckoGecko

Done!











First one is Sid's and 2nd is the geckos xD


----------



## Artisan

Just a bump up for this thread for any newbies who might be interested in creating a more exciting home for their pets


----------



## retrobangs

Including pictures, ideas, support, advice and recommendations  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

ITS FINISHED!!!!!











Finally moved the Gecko's in










Started by climbing every where. 




















Now to get some LED lighting ordered.


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> ITS FINISHED!!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Finally moved the Gecko's in
> 
> image
> 
> Started by climbing every where.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Now to get some LED lighting ordered.



Oh I love it. Very Nordic and woodsy  bet they love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Bump up for this thread for newbies into the whole enrichment thang


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Bump up for this thread for newbies into the whole enrichment thang


Ok i just finished, i think, my first viv - please feel free to let me know if it needs anything else adding or anything to make it better for my Leo?


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Ok i just finished, i think, my first viv - please feel free to let me know if it needs anything else adding or anything to make it better for my Leo?
> 
> 
> 
> image



Looks fab. Always good to have three hides although u don't have to. Like all the shelving levels, very unique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Looks fab. Always good to have three hides although u don't have to. Like all the shelving levels, very unique
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 cheers  the 2 small bendy log things in the front corners of each side are like a hide but I can always add a coco hide etc on a shelf or two?


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> cheers  the 2 small bendy log things in the front corners of each side are like a hide but I can always add a coco hide etc on a shelf or two?



Completely missed that good idea  when's your Leo going in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Completely missed that good idea  when's your Leo going in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have 2 which all being well will be coming 2nd/3rd week of January (going in separate vivs of course) :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> I have 2 which all being well will be coming 2nd/3rd week of January (going in separate vivs of course) :lol2:



Ah great do put pics up when they go in too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie100

I'm a bit of a forum-stalker with a new-found interest in reptiles (haven't got any yet......) but I had to say how brilliant this thread is!! 

I might just have to pinch a few of these ideas for my Spiny Mice lol as I've just ordered a nice big wooden vivarium for them. 

Some great ideas xx :2thumb:


----------



## Neoki

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Lovely looking pics of the shelving labmad

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

Mollie100 said:


> I'm a bit of a forum-stalker with a new-found interest in reptiles (haven't got any yet......) but I had to say how brilliant this thread is!!
> 
> I might just have to pinch a few of these ideas for my Spiny Mice lol as I've just ordered a nice big wooden vivarium for them.
> 
> Some great ideas xx :2thumb:



Ah that's awesome to hear, me and artisan have enjoyed creating the thread and seeing people join in. Feel free to submit pictures of your vivarium creation even if it's not for Leo's were still interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie100

retrobangs said:


> Ah that's awesome to hear, me and artisan have enjoyed creating the thread and seeing people join in. Feel free to submit pictures of your vivarium creation even if it's not for Leo's were still interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - and I shall do! I wandered to this forum looking for help with my Spiny's and am finding myself thinking seriously about a reptile now lol. Hence browsing the lizard section........ so who know's in the future..... :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Ok i just finished, i think, my first viv - please feel free to let me know if it needs anything else adding or anything to make it better for my Leo?
> 
> image


Looks great Phil, loads of interest for the leo to enjoy. Some people worry about them maybe falling, but I have found that they aren't as stupid as you think and quite sure footed. I have 18 and spend an awful lot of time watching them explore, especially in with the 10 viv stack I have in my living room, and not seen any accidents. They learn their routes up and down and carefully climb around knowing where the edges are : victory:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Looks great Phil, loads of interest for the leo to enjoy. Some people worry about them maybe falling, but I have found that they aren't as stupid as you think and quite sure footed. I have 18 and spend an awful lot of time watching them explore, especially in with the 10 viv stack I have in my living room, and not seen any accidents. They learn their routes up and down and carefully climb around knowing where the edges are : victory:


Thanks rach - but i guess if the thread wasn't started then i would have a much less interesting viv so thanks for the inspiration 

At least you get an idea of what sort of home any leos i get from you will be going into - its a bit like the krypton factor assault course but for leos ....just need some cargo net and a rope swing and its sorted lol


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Thanks rach - but i guess if the thread wasn't started then i would have a much less interesting viv so thanks for the inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> At least you get an idea of what sort of home any leos i get from you will be going into - its a bit like the krypton factor assault course but for leos ....just need some cargo net and a rope swing and its sorted lol



Rach is right unless you had a Leo with a condition that showed a clumsy nature mine are fine. If you were worried but still want to keep what u have a little ledge or net on one of the sides half way down could be a safety point. I have never seen mine fall or jump off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Rach is right unless you had a Leo with a condition that showed a clumsy nature mine are fine. If you were worried but still want to keep what u have a little ledge or net on one of the sides half way down could be a safety point. I have never seen mine fall or jump off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers retro i think i will leave it be and watch her movements for a while  which i look forward to, will be fun to see her ramble and explore


----------



## retrobangs

Hey all. Has anyone got in to the DIY spirit since Xmas? I'm taking on rescue from another breeder as I have a spare vivarium. It's the medium viv exotic so it's smaller than the girls larges, for this reason I felt it needed spicing up again. 

I've started over the last two days revamping this. It's not finished yet as I'm waiting on a play stix bridge, food bowl and poss another hide but here's the progress so far 










So far this is what it looks like, the bridge will hook on the the piece of wood sticking out from the left hand side of the shelf above table. 










Just a round up: 
*wood and tools B&Q
*self adhesive vinyl for walls Pound Land
*thick plain vinyl flooring The Range
*aquarium plants eBay
*play stix eBay
*reptile carpet Pets @ Home, Swell Reptiles or Onlinereptileshop
*mealworm dish eBay, swell reptiles or onlinereptileshop
*hides swell reptiles, onlinereptileshop or pets @ home 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Hey all. Has anyone got in to the DIY spirit since Xmas? I'm taking on rescue from another breeder as I have a spare vivarium. It's the medium viv exotic so it's smaller than the girls larges, for this reason I felt it needed spicing up again.
> 
> I've started over the last two days revamping this. It's not finished yet as I'm waiting on a play stix bridge, food bowl and poss another hide but here's the progress so far
> 
> imageimageimageimageimage
> 
> So far this is what it looks like, the bridge will hook on the the piece of wood sticking out from the left hand side of the shelf above table.
> 
> imageimage
> 
> Just a round up:
> *wood and tools B&Q
> *self adhesive vinyl for walls Pound Land
> *thick plain vinyl flooring The Range
> *aquarium plants eBay
> *play stix eBay
> *reptile carpet Pets @ Home, Swell Reptiles or Onlinereptileshop
> *mealworm dish eBay, swell reptiles or onlinereptileshop
> *hides swell reptiles, onlinereptileshop or pets @ home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's better decorating than we have in our bloody bedroom 

is it wallpaper you have attatched to the viv back and sides and shelves?

ooops just seen the list under the pic - nice job


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> that's better decorating than we have in our bloody bedroom
> 
> is it wallpaper you have attatched to the viv back and sides and shelves?



It's self adhesive vinyl but vinyl is a stretch its a lot thinner than what you would use for substrate on the floor but still is able to be sprayed clean without being ruined just like thick paper with a special covering. Was a bargain from the pound shop  

As u can see I get over excited with my vivs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> It's self adhesive vinyl but vinyl is a stretch its a lot thinner than what you would use for substrate on the floor but still is able to be sprayed clean without being ruined just like thick paper with a special covering. Was a bargain from the pound shop
> 
> As u can see I get over excited with my vivs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 when I get some more spare cash I will start on my others and pimp up the 2 that the first 2 leos are going in a bit more .......popped into the range today and spotted a few bits for décor which might give changing rooms a run for their money :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> when I get some more spare cash I will start on my others and pimp up the 2 that the first 2 leos are going in a bit more .......popped into the range today and spotted a few bits for décor which might give changing rooms a run for their money :lol2:



Yea i love the range it has some interesting nicknacks for vivs hmmm may need to pop there tomorrow now haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Yea i love the range it has some interesting nicknacks for vivs hmmm may need to pop there tomorrow now haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've got my eye on a small buddah to go in a viv :gasp: and theres some cool little artificial plants - only thing I got today were 2 small glass dishes for my 1st to leo's mealies :whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> I've got my eye on a small buddah to go in a viv :gasp: and theres some cool little artificial plants - only thing I got today were 2 small glass dishes for my 1st to leo's mealies :whistling2:



Omg mini Buddhas. Def going in tomorrow now lol they look epic in vivs. I've seen a guy with a beardie who has a big Buddha in his. Looks epic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawson

Some very nice examples here, I am busy researching and planning on getting a leo in June.

I am trying to get my head around heat patterns.

If I may use the last viv as an example to see if I have got this correct:










The hide in the bottom right of this pic would be the hot zone with a heat mat under the lino? temps set to somewhere between 30 - 34 degrees?

the hide on the bottom in the middle is the moist hide?

and the hide in the top right would be the cold hide?

Do i need to monitor temperatures anywhere else except for under that hot hide?


----------



## retrobangs

Dawson said:


> Some very nice examples here, I am busy researching and planning on getting a leo in June.
> 
> I am trying to get my head around heat patterns.
> 
> If I may use the last viv as an example to see if I have got this correct:
> 
> image
> 
> The hide in the bottom right of this pic would be the hot zone with a heat mat under the lino? temps set to somewhere between 30 - 34 degrees?
> 
> the hide on the bottom in the middle is the moist hide?
> 
> and the hide in the top right would be the cold hide?
> 
> Do i need to monitor temperatures anywhere else except for under that hot hide?



Hey,

You are correct in hide placements. In my bigger vivs I have cold on far left but this one is getting a bigger moist hide so tops better for cool. 

I only have a digital thermometer on hot side. Some people also monitor the cold to check the variation is ok but generally speaking as long as you have three hides, a warm enough room temp that's regular it should be ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

retrobangs said:


> Hey,
> 
> You are correct in hide placements. In my bigger vivs I have cold on far left but this one is getting a bigger moist hide so tops better for cool.
> 
> I only have a digital thermometer on hot side. Some people also monitor the cold to check the variation is ok but generally speaking as long as you have three hides, a warm enough room temp that's regular it should be ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ps I have also moved the cold hid top left for optimum cool lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> I've got my eye on a small buddah to go in a viv :gasp: and theres some cool little artificial plants - only thing I got today were 2 small glass dishes for my 1st to leo's mealies :whistling2:


:lol2: I bought a buddah to go in a viv.....haven't put it in yet though and I've had it about 3 years! :gasp: they do look cool though


----------



## clumsyoaf

Hiya,

Out of curiosity do the leos make full use of the height of the viv when you use shelves? I currently have mine in an exo-terra, but am going to get a monkfield viv. My local shop, Global Geckos, has recently developed a "terra viv" specifically for Leos and the like. I want her to have and make the most of the extra space, and although the initial outlay of the terra vivs is £15 more for a 2ft, it is lower and reduces to heating costs. The viv is designed to slide a heatmat between the layers of the glass base, and apparently with a heatmat only can hold the ambient temperature at 30 degrees.

I don't know if she will be better off in a standard monkfield 2ft viv, or in one of these terra vivs. What do you think?


----------



## retrobangs

kirstyhorsman said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Out of curiosity do the leos make full use of the height of the viv when you use shelves? I currently have mine in an exo-terra, but am going to get a monkfield viv. My local shop, Global Geckos, has recently developed a "terra viv" specifically for Leos and the like. I want her to have and make the most of the extra space, and although the initial outlay of the terra vivs is £15 more for a 2ft, it is lower and reduces to heating costs. The viv is designed to slide a heatmat between the layers of the glass base, and apparently with a heatmat only can hold the ambient temperature at 30 degrees.
> 
> I don't know if she will be better off in a standard monkfield 2ft viv, or in one of these terra vivs. What do you think?


 
Hiya,

Myself and Artisan (if not anyone else) can completely vouch for our leo's using their shelves and various ledges. Mine are always on their second floor when activie and only on the bottom when eating/shedding or sleeping. 

as for the vivariums I can't picutre what you mean, do you have links to them that I can look at or pictures at least?


----------



## clumsyoaf

Terra Vivs 

I know the shelves work, my little girly used to loves hers! I think these vivs are only 1ft tall (rather than 18") so I could use lower shelves, I just wondered how much extra height they like!!!


----------



## Neoki

Quite expensive for what they are to be honest.

Shelving is the way forward.


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> :lol2: I bought a buddah to go in a viv.....haven't put it in yet though and I've had it about 3 years! :gasp: they do look cool though


Your job for this eve then is to stick.the pan pipes cd on place the Buddha in the viv then slap a picture up on here lol


----------



## Dawson

retrobangs said:


> Hey,
> 
> You are correct in hide placements. In my bigger vivs I have cold on far left but this one is getting a bigger moist hide so tops better for cool.
> 
> I only have a digital thermometer on hot side. Some people also monitor the cold to check the variation is ok but generally speaking as long as you have three hides, a warm enough room temp that's regular it should be ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for clearing that up for me, I now have a much better understanding of the heat patterns needed.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Hi Retro, do you still only use the one heat source (heat mat in most cases I'm guessing) even with the shelves? I've just bought a new 3 ft viv for my leo and am considering adding a second level for him, but not sure he will use them considering he spends 70% of his time in his 2 ft laying on the warm side.


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Hi Retro, do you still only use the one heat source (heat mat in most cases I'm guessing) even with the shelves? I've just bought a new 3 ft viv for my leo and am considering adding a second level for him, but not sure he will use them considering he spends 70% of his time in his 2 ft laying on the warm side.


Sorry to butt in here pal - if i had a 3 ft viv with shelves personally i would still just use a heatmat, albeit a larger mat than i use in a 2ft viv. My room where the vivs are is heated so i guess the ambient temp is fine. I think the people that use aanother heat source may do so because ambient temp in their room is a lot cooler, especially this time if year.

Just my own opinion of course


----------



## KingRedbeardI

labmad said:


> Sorry to butt in here pal - if i had a 3 ft viv with shelves personally i would still just use a heatmat, albeit a larger mat than i use in a 2ft viv. My room where the vivs are is heated so i guess the ambient temp is fine. I think the people that use aanother heat source may do so because ambient temp in their room is a lot cooler, especially this time if year.
> 
> Just my own opinion of course


Aye, I thought as much. I probably won't worry too much about the ambient temp as my room is heated also, most of the time at least. If it's chilly he always has the choice to go into his warm hide for a bit.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Hi Retro, do you still only use the one heat source (heat mat in most cases I'm guessing) even with the shelves? I've just bought a new 3 ft viv for my leo and am considering adding a second level for him, but not sure he will use them considering he spends 70% of his time in his 2 ft laying on the warm side.



Heya,

They will def use the shelf and even if it's only 30% time if you think about t we love downstairs more than up, but it's still nice to have an upstairs ( no offence to anyone in a flat - you get my metaphoric meaning) and I use just the heat mat. They will go down if they need to warm up as long as you get a mat the right size for the vivarium. Mine are ever so slightly under half of the floor  hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Heya,
> 
> They will def use the shelf and even if it's only 30% time if you think about t we love downstairs more than up, but it's still nice to have an upstairs ( no offence to anyone in a flat - you get my metaphoric meaning) and I use just the heat mat. They will go down if they need to warm up as long as you get a mat the right size for the vivarium. Mine are ever so slightly under half of the floor  hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds gooooood, do you do anything to ensure they don't try to jump off? For example if they get spooked and want a quick escape?


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Sounds gooooood, do you do anything to ensure they don't try to jump off? For example if they get spooked and want a quick escape?



They generally hide in the things I've supplied on the shelf if they were to get spooked or run to the corner not off edge. All of them have a hide or plants and logs to get behind and under. In the big vivs I have big bits of wood opposite end of tables going up just incase they want to get down the otherside. Only one of mine take the more venturous way up but she's mad and loves climbing, she's also very good and has never fallen once lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukosis

Mine spends most of her time in the hide on the 2nd 'floor' but poos on the third/top one.
She's been very 'hidey' of late though. Slightly concerned but she eats when I put food out of her bowl. Think I need a glass bowl.


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> Mine spends most of her time in the hide on the 2nd 'floor' but poos on the third/top one.
> She's been very 'hidey' of late though. Slightly concerned but she eats when I put food out of her bowl. Think I need a glass bowl.



One of mine refuses to eat from a bowl lol. It just sits empty in her viv like decoration. Always been like it lol pain aye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

If anyone's interested here's a basic question and answer on shelving and ledges for reptiles vivariums. I've just collaborated a few peoples questions and worries on here and put my own answers to each 

http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/72986828715/adding-shelving-to-your-vivarium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> If anyone's interested here's a basic question and answer on shelving and ledges for reptiles vivariums. I've just collaborated a few peoples questions and worries on here and put my own answers to each
> 
> Retrobangs - Adding shelving to your vivarium
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have another question which you may have already added somewhere in this thread so sorry if you have 
First, where do you buy your shelves/brackets, and two, do the screws stick out the back of the viv? LOL
:whistling2:


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> I have another question which you may have already added somewhere in this thread so sorry if you have
> First, where do you buy your shelves/brackets, and two, do the screws stick out the back of the viv? LOL
> :whistling2:


the brackets I use are 89p each from wilkinsons, and are the white right angle metal type brackets, but shop around and you WILL find them cheaper as I did - I recently got more from the hardware section of a local garden centre for 55p each so a GREAT saving there 

Shelves you can use anything really but a GOOD and FREE way is to check out your vivs if you have had them delivered from an online retailer - I got 4 2ft vivs from swell a while back and part of the packaging for protection were 4 perfect viv off cuts, ok different colours, but who cares, bit of lino over the top to match the rest of the viv, et voila :lol2:
Failing this wilkinsons sell shelves, just be sure to measure sizes as some are too long for 2ft vivs but I was a cheapskate as I bought I small bookshelf, again from wilkinsons which was just under 9 quid and I think there are 5 pieces to it which again is flatpack - now these shelves are slightly too long for my 23inch viv, but would be perfect for a 34inch viv, so what I did was saw them in half, so I got 10 shelves for just under £9, instead of paying £2.97 PER shelf :2thumb:

Other options for shelves could be decent size skirting boards, again would need cutting but B&Q will cut for you if you measure sizes needed 

Just remember to put a couple of coats of YACHT varnish on them if they are like the ones from wilkinsons, as they are pine, and pine is toxic to leo's - failing yacht varnish then a NON WATER BASED varnish (clear) is ok 

I also used for some shelves were the reptistix bendy log thingy me bobs that you find in pet shops that are actually for rabbits, perfect for shelves, I use the above brackets with these and just use cable ties to fasten it on the brackets :2thumb:

Shop around for the best prices :2thumb: then you have more free cash to buy that extra leo :whistling2:

PS - as for screws get the SMALLEST size ones which wilkinsons sell which will NOT come through the viv, the others will....if your unsure on the size let me know and I will measure mine for you.....a local hardware store near me sells them for £1.50 per 200 screws (wilkinsons are dearer and you get less, but convenient if you cant find them cheaper, but try B&Q etc)


----------



## Lukosis

Retro, how do you feed that one? By hand or just let some loose and let her hunt?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

labmad said:


> the brackets I use are 89p each from wilkinsons, and are the white right angle metal type brackets, but shop around and you WILL find them cheaper as I did - I recently got more from the hardware section of a local garden centre for 55p each so a GREAT saving there
> 
> Shelves you can use anything really but a GOOD and FREE way is to check out your vivs if you have had them delivered from an online retailer - I got 4 2ft vivs from swell a while back and part of the packaging for protection were 4 perfect viv off cuts, ok different colours, but who cares, bit of lino over the top to match the rest of the viv, et voila :lol2:
> Failing this wilkinsons sell shelves, just be sure to measure sizes as some are too long for 2ft vivs but I was a cheapskate as I bought I small bookshelf, again from wilkinsons which was just under 9 quid and I think there are 5 pieces to it which again is flatpack - now these shelves are slightly too long for my 23inch viv, but would be perfect for a 34inch viv, so what I did was saw them in half, so I got 10 shelves for just under £9, instead of paying £2.97 PER shelf :2thumb:
> 
> Other options for shelves could be decent size skirting boards, again would need cutting but B&Q will cut for you if you measure sizes needed
> 
> Just remember to put a couple of coats of YACHT varnish on them if they are like the ones from wilkinsons, as they are pine, and pine is toxic to leo's - failing yacht varnish then a NON WATER BASED varnish (clear) is ok
> 
> I also used for some shelves were the reptistix bendy log thingy me bobs that you find in pet shops that are actually for rabbits, perfect for shelves, I use the above brackets with these and just use cable ties to fasten it on the brackets :2thumb:
> 
> Shop around for the best prices :2thumb: then you have more free cash to buy that extra leo :whistling2:
> 
> PS - as for screws get the SMALLEST size ones which wilkinsons sell which will NOT come through the viv, the others will....if your unsure on the size let me know and I will measure mine for you.....a local hardware store near me sells them for £1.50 per 200 screws (wilkinsons are dearer and you get less, but convenient if you cant find them cheaper, but try B&Q etc)


Cheers! I'm gonna make my dad drive me round to a few different DIY stores, he's more brained up with those places than I am, and will let me use his electric saw to size em up if need be. :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> I have another question which you may have already added somewhere in this thread so sorry if you have
> 
> First, where do you buy your shelves/brackets, and two, do the screws stick out the back of the viv? LOL
> 
> :whistling2:



Shelves and brackets can be from any where like wilkinsons, the range, b&q and other home stores. The acres don't stick out because I bought 1/4" screws in length and made sure we sunk them in. As long as you use enough brackets to easily hold the weight it's fine  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> the brackets I use are 89p each from wilkinsons, and are the white right angle metal type brackets, but shop around and you WILL find them cheaper as I did - I recently got more from the hardware section of a local garden centre for 55p each so a GREAT saving there
> 
> Shelves you can use anything really but a GOOD and FREE way is to check out your vivs if you have had them delivered from an online retailer - I got 4 2ft vivs from swell a while back and part of the packaging for protection were 4 perfect viv off cuts, ok different colours, but who cares, bit of lino over the top to match the rest of the viv, et voila :lol2:
> Failing this wilkinsons sell shelves, just be sure to measure sizes as some are too long for 2ft vivs but I was a cheapskate as I bought I small bookshelf, again from wilkinsons which was just under 9 quid and I think there are 5 pieces to it which again is flatpack - now these shelves are slightly too long for my 23inch viv, but would be perfect for a 34inch viv, so what I did was saw them in half, so I got 10 shelves for just under £9, instead of paying £2.97 PER shelf :2thumb:
> 
> Other options for shelves could be decent size skirting boards, again would need cutting but B&Q will cut for you if you measure sizes needed
> 
> Just remember to put a couple of coats of YACHT varnish on them if they are like the ones from wilkinsons, as they are pine, and pine is toxic to leo's - failing yacht varnish then a NON WATER BASED varnish (clear) is ok
> 
> I also used for some shelves were the reptistix bendy log thingy me bobs that you find in pet shops that are actually for rabbits, perfect for shelves, I use the above brackets with these and just use cable ties to fasten it on the brackets :2thumb:
> 
> Shop around for the best prices :2thumb: then you have more free cash to buy that extra leo :whistling2:
> 
> PS - as for screws get the SMALLEST size ones which wilkinsons sell which will NOT come through the viv, the others will....if your unsure on the size let me know and I will measure mine for you.....a local hardware store near me sells them for £1.50 per 200 screws (wilkinsons are dearer and you get less, but convenient if you cant find them cheaper, but try B&Q etc)


Couldn't have said it better myself! :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> Retro, how do you feed that one? By hand or just let some loose and let her hunt?



I put them in her viv with tongs and let them loose but only one by one. She's not an amazing hunter due to how she was reared before I had her, so if they get too far to the other side I grab them and bring them back to her general area lol. She takes a lot of patience and time but was my first bubba and worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> the brackets I use are 89p each from wilkinsons, and are the white right angle metal type brackets, but shop around and you WILL find them cheaper as I did - I recently got more from the hardware section of a local garden centre for 55p each so a GREAT saving there
> 
> Shelves you can use anything really but a GOOD and FREE way is to check out your vivs if you have had them delivered from an online retailer - I got 4 2ft vivs from swell a while back and part of the packaging for protection were 4 perfect viv off cuts, ok different colours, but who cares, bit of lino over the top to match the rest of the viv, et voila :lol2:
> Failing this wilkinsons sell shelves, just be sure to measure sizes as some are too long for 2ft vivs but I was a cheapskate as I bought I small bookshelf, again from wilkinsons which was just under 9 quid and I think there are 5 pieces to it which again is flatpack - now these shelves are slightly too long for my 23inch viv, but would be perfect for a 34inch viv, so what I did was saw them in half, so I got 10 shelves for just under £9, instead of paying £2.97 PER shelf :2thumb:
> 
> Other options for shelves could be decent size skirting boards, again would need cutting but B&Q will cut for you if you measure sizes needed
> 
> Just remember to put a couple of coats of YACHT varnish on them if they are like the ones from wilkinsons, as they are pine, and pine is toxic to leo's - failing yacht varnish then a NON WATER BASED varnish (clear) is ok
> 
> I also used for some shelves were the reptistix bendy log thingy me bobs that you find in pet shops that are actually for rabbits, perfect for shelves, I use the above brackets with these and just use cable ties to fasten it on the brackets :2thumb:
> 
> Shop around for the best prices :2thumb: then you have more free cash to buy that extra leo :whistling2:
> 
> PS - as for screws get the SMALLEST size ones which wilkinsons sell which will NOT come through the viv, the others will....if your unsure on the size let me know and I will measure mine for you.....a local hardware store near me sells them for £1.50 per 200 screws (wilkinsons are dearer and you get less, but convenient if you cant find them cheaper, but try B&Q etc)



Very thorough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Cheers! I'm gonna make my dad drive me round to a few different DIY stores, he's more brained up with those places than I am, and will let me use his electric saw to size em up if need be. :2thumb:


Just looked and my screws are 1/2" size so pretty darn small but they don't come out the otherside of the viv  using 2 brackets per shelf and they are pretty solid


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Very thorough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think i had too much orange juice and got carried away, a bit like forest gump :gasp::lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> I think i had too much orange juice and got carried away, a bit like forest gump :gasp::lol2:



Lol well I'm sure he appreciated your help.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Been working on my 3rd viv stack for future holdbacks/aquisitions, got several 4 foots and a cheeky 3 foot on the very top (which is being used for storage ATM) Am dividing the 4 foots and putting shelves and platforms in.....I think everyone knows how much I love putting shelves in EVERYTHING! treated myself to a new ratchet screwdriver and saw Love DIY.

Painted with matching cream water based gloss & varnished.

Few more platforms to be made then I can lay the lino/get the plants/hides/other décor in and start on another.

Pics up of this one when finished : victory:


----------



## Artisan

coming along well


----------



## retrobangs

Looking epic Rach. Didn't realise you separated your four footers. That must save a lot of money good thinking  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Looking epic Rach. Didn't realise you separated your four footers. That must save a lot of money good thinking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks hun. I usually buy 2 foots but have 2 spare 4 footers from snakes....and just bought 2 more along with another 3 foot & three 2 foots :gasp:


----------



## retrobangs

If anyone wants to submit their gorgeous vivs to the page or blog feel welcome to do so - www.facebook.com/retrobangsandhergeckos or www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomboa01

Artisan said:


> Me and Retrobangs thought it might be a good idea to make this thread to help anyone wanting to know how to create extra floor space in vivs/enrichment/exercise/adventure/exploration areas for leos.
> 
> It's not a new concept but you would be surprised at how many people don't consider doing this. It can open up a whole new dimension to your leo's life plus gives you enjoyment observing them explore.
> 
> "Leo's aren't the best of climbers....." I heard this again and again when I started keeping them, but I decided to go ahead and make shelves anyway ....Only to find that contrary to popular belief....they were really quite good climbers and didn't fall off or ignore the shelves as I had been warned.
> 
> They infact love to climb and explore as they are very inquisitive lizards.
> 
> I have loads of leo's, all housed on their own, own vivs....all my vivs have shelves and platforms in...I have a lot of happy leo's!
> 
> Have had dozens of people PM me asking how it's done so wrote this how to thread a few months ago to help people ...but never actually got round to putting it up.
> 
> Anyways....i'm posting the first lot of ideas and how to's up here and anyone who would like to add to them with your own pictures and ideas...feel free, Also if anyone has any questions on how to do things/where to buy stuff/what products to use....just post!
> 
> 
> 
> _LEOPARD GECKO ENRICHMENT_​
> 
> 
> _These are a few tips__ on easy simple ways that some of you might find handy if like me...you like to offer your geckos a stimulating enviroment with plenty of things to do/explore and to create extra floor space /dimentions in the way of shelves and platforms._​
> 
> 
> _I use anything from pre-made shelves bought from shops. __(i throw away all the fittings and brackets__ that come with them) to pieces of wood from old cupboards/tv stands/cabinates etc - and i use small L shaped brackets from most DIY places. I use 2 of these for each shelf needed._​
> 
> _I use yacht varnish to coat the pre-made shelves as these are usually made from pine and this is toxic to reptiles._​
> 
> _Two coats usually seals them up a treat!_​
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130622_192135_zps6c19f243.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130626_204905_zps60ca6b5e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> _Then you can either mark up where they are going in your vivarium and fix them in place - or you can cover them in lino or use a nice textured spray paint or normal paint...If using paint, do this BEFORE varnishing._​
> 
> 
> _For platforms i use normal cork backed dinner table place mats, These can be bought cheaply from lots of places if you shop around. Mine cost me £2.99 for 4._​
> 
> _You will also need a good old game of JENGA. The pieces in this game are all uniform size and are to be the legs of our removable platforms._​
> 
> _I have spray painted __some of mine with a nice stone effect paint and given them two coats of varnish._​
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130605_192008_zps8db8f319.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130626_205038_zpsfe86852f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> _Others i have left plain and just varnished them._​
> 
> 
> _Drill some holes in the corners and screw a leg on each corner using our jenga pieces. You can then varnish the legs._​
> 
> 
> _My geckos LOVE th__eir extra climbing places and exploring them is a boredom breaker/keeps them fit/encourages natural hunting & stalking behaviour__ as they have fun chasing down their prey._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130820_150311_zps91fb8531.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130820_150251_zpsfc59c113.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130820_150329_zps8a6442e5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Will add more of my own pics when i find them or take more :2thumb:


love the set up, wish i was as this good at doing set up haa, well done : victory:


----------



## Artisan

tomboa01 said:


> love the set up, wish i was as this good at doing set up haa, well done : victory:


Thank you!:lol2:....They really aren't as hard as you think!


----------



## retrobangs

Me and artisan now have a group on Facebook - come join in https://www.facebook.com/groups/Retrogecko/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Very nice pictures. I'm actually thinking about one-upping you all and fitting a working electric elevator into my leos viv and training him how to push the buttons to what floor he wants to go to.




:whistling2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

A small tip for those looking for lino... If you can't find spare cut offs in places like b&q or anywhere else that want to charge you loads of £££ for large pieces you just don't need... Check smaller carpet shops. I've just been out and found a tiny carpet shop and the owner has turned all his spare lino cut offs into these little rug things... The sort of thing your nan might put in front of her front or back door. It's basically just a piece of lino with stitching round the edges to make it look nicer, which I can cut off and it measures at 39inches x 24inches so plenty big enough for most leo vivs. £4, which is still more than I aimed to spend as my goal was to just scrounge and try and get some for free but I gave up in the end.


----------



## retrobangs

retrobangs said:


> Me and artisan now have a group on Facebook - come join in https://www.facebook.com/groups/Retrogecko/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.facebook.com/retrogeck sorry the previous one was wrong


----------



## Artisan

Just a little heads up for anyone who has visited my website.....I now have a new one with a new hoster - so my old site is not around anymore.......my link in my sig will take you to the new one though.

Have got the basics up and running but have hidden a fair few pages as I'm still working on them...things like enrichment, links etc. These will be made live as and when they are finished :2thumb:


----------



## JadeM

Got to say, love seeing everybody's shelving/platforms they have created in their vivs!... And I would just like to thank Artisan and retrobangs, you have changed many geckos life's thanks to this thread, including mine so thank you!  

I have posted a picture of my Leo's set up on this thread previously, but just thought I'd post one again! I brought a bag of pebbles/stones from my local garden centre and added them in around her feed and water bowls, although it's only a small touch - I think it looks cool and gives her a different texture to walk over :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

JadeM said:


> Got to say, love seeing everybody's shelving/platforms they have created in their vivs!... And I would just like to thank Artisan and retrobangs, you have changed many geckos life's thanks to this thread, including mine so thank you!
> 
> I have posted a picture of my Leo's set up on this thread previously, but just thought I'd post one again! I brought a bag of pebbles/stones from my local garden centre and added them in around her feed and water bowls, although it's only a small touch - I think it looks cool and gives her a different texture to walk over :2thumb:
> 
> [URL="http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/image_zpsf41dcac3.jpg"]image[/URL]


Looks amazingly fabulous!! well done  

It's so rewarding for me to see so many splendid vivs and happy leos. This is why I will never stop promoting how important a bit of simple enrichment can be. Why have a bored little leo in a flat one dimensional enclosure.....when you can have an exciting multi level penthouse for him or her to explore and climb about in :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

JadeM said:


> Got to say, love seeing everybody's shelving/platforms they have created in their vivs!... And I would just like to thank Artisan and retrobangs, you have changed many geckos life's thanks to this thread, including mine so thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted a picture of my Leo's set up on this thread previously, but just thought I'd post one again! I brought a bag of pebbles/stones from my local garden centre and added them in around her feed and water bowls, although it's only a small touch - I think it looks cool and gives her a different texture to walk over :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b548/jademrvik/image_zpsf41dcac3.jpg]image[/URL]



Aww I'm glad it's had a positive affect your viv looks awesome !!! Bet you have one happy little Leo. Love the pebbles I use something similar xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Great work. Got my connectors through this morning for the LED strip lighting. Can not wait to get them fitted once through

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

*Vivarium Day 2014*

Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,

I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in* Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.*

*Please do get involved *whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

*To submit:*

*Message me on the blog* - retrobangsandhergeckos there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.

*Message me on the page* - Retro Gecko - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

*Message me on the forum* - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them
*
All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 
*
I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

BUMP



retrobangs said:


> Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in* Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.*
> 
> *Please do get involved *whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.
> 
> *To submit:*
> 
> *Message me on the blog* - retrobangsandhergeckos there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.
> 
> *Message me on the page* - Retro Gecko - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.
> 
> *Message me on the forum* - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them
> *
> All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too
> *
> I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Helped my friend build this for her new little leo Aphrodite last night, hopefully she'll be joining the forum soon


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Helped my friend build this for her new little leo Affe last night, hopefully she'll be joining to forum soon
> 
> image



This is brilliant!!! Should be proud looks lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Helped my friend build this for her new little leo Aphrodite last night, hopefully she'll be joining the forum soon
> image


Looks great :2thumb:


----------



## Neoki

The bit the gecko is under on the right looks like a weird penis haha

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

[ QUOTE=Neoki;11755637]The bit the gecko is under on the right looks like a weird penis haha

sent from Galaxy S2[/QUOTE]


Lmao trust u



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

See below. If I don't get more than the 4 submissions so far will extend for another week till the 9th. I want it to be a great way to share and gain ideas, inspiration. 

Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,



I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.



Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.



To submit:



Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com - there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.



Message me on the page - Retro Gecko www.facebook.com/retrogeck - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.



Message me on the forum - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them



All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 



I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Finished my new vivs (just need a few more plants to fill a few spaces)
I decided to go with two 4 foot vivs...and make dividers for them. Cost less then buying separate 2 foots 
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## That guy

I would love to do something for this for my girl. But can't. She can't climb well as she only has four claws and one foot doesn't have any (she's a rescue) 
She can just climb on her rock. But once I can get more substrate I'm going to do more landscaping as she climes on her sand ridge


----------



## Artisan

That guy said:


> I would love to do something for this for my girl. But can't. She can't climb well as she only has four claws and one foot doesn't have any (she's a rescue)
> She can just climb on her rock. But once I can get more substrate I'm going to do more landscaping as she climes on her sand ridge


I have a rescue who has barely any toe tips......most claws went with them....he has a viv similar to this.....and can often be found in his hide on his top shelf. ....don't underestimate them


----------



## That guy

Really wow  my one has trouble getting on her big rock. And when on the bed she has trouble getting on my leg so I have to put her there


----------



## That guy

Her "big rock" she has trouble just getting on this


----------



## Artisan

That guy said:


> Her "big rock" she has trouble just getting on this
> 
> [URL=http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac320/Datsexyguy/105_0111_zps8652df08.jpg]image[/URL]


You could make a low platform out of a dinner table placemat on low legs with a gentle sloping walkway.....a lot easier to climb up on to unlike a rock?


----------



## retrobangs

I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details. 

Hi all reptile lovers and followers,

I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.

Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

To submit:

Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user

Message me on the forum - www.reptileforumsuk.co.uk my username is retrobangs

All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 

I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Vivarium day is tomorrow so if anyone else does want to submit their pictures: this include racks, vivs, rubs, terrariums and aquariums too. Let me know I won't view you all and paste the whole post again. Get in touch and your pictures will be featured and credited to you - I will also advertise your page or website if you have one And let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

If you submitted to vivarium day 2014 please go to www.facebook.com/retrogeck or www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com to see your submissions shared. Please if u have been misses message me ASAP and I will get your pictures up.  thanks for participating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Bumperoo for any newbies wanting inspiration :2thumb:


----------



## Readie

Hi has anyone ever varnished anything for there leos I finished varnishing last Friday and the smell just won't go any ideas how long it should take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Readie said:


> Hi has anyone ever varnished anything for there leos I finished varnishing last Friday and the smell just won't go any ideas how long it should take?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I varnish all my shelves and most platforms.....you have to leave them a few good weeks between first and second coats when using I assume yacht varnish on yours?....then for another few weeks in a well aired place for the fumes to go. I use yacht varnish too as it's totally sealed, water tight and durable : victory:


----------



## Readie

Erm.....no I just used normal clear varnish like I was told on YouTube that's first I've heard of it. I'd like to thank you for the original idea thou. 
Thankyou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Readie said:


> Erm.....no I just used normal clear varnish like I was told on YouTube that's first I've heard of it. I'd like to thank you for the original idea thou.
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clear/yacht.....similar. Still need to air it out a few weeks : victory:


----------



## Readie

That's that patience thing ain't it.http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/...A-D644-4291-8E94-C392792FC98F_zps04rss3yu.jpg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Bump


----------



## Welsh lady

Hi guys jus wanted 2 say how fab this thread is. It's givin me a lot of ideas, been thinkin about turning my aquarium in2 a leopard gecko enclosure,but I'm goin 2 have 2 wait until June to get one as I'm goin away. Thought I could start things goin now which is great an this has givin me loads of ideas too. I jus wanted to ask u if u thought my size aquaruim was ok 4 leopard gecko? it measures- 56cm wide,32cm depth,39cm height. I thought if I could put platforms in an make a bit more room in there it would b perfect. Thanks 😀


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Hi guys jus wanted 2 say how fab this thread is. It's givin me a lot of ideas, been thinkin about turning my aquarium in2 a leopard gecko enclosure,but I'm goin 2 have 2 wait until June to get one as I'm goin away. Thought I could start things goin now which is great an this has givin me loads of ideas too. I jus wanted to ask u if u thought my size aquaruim was ok 4 leopard gecko? it measures- 56cm wide,32cm depth,39cm height. I thought if I could put platforms in an make a bit more room in there it would b perfect. Thanks



are you able to change to inches lol I would be able to give you a size answer quicker. Just remember aquariums will not provide as much privacy so you can stick pictures to the sizes or provide enough foliage and hides to help.


----------



## Artisan

Welsh lady said:


> Hi guys jus wanted 2 say how fab this thread is. It's givin me a lot of ideas, been thinkin about turning my aquarium in2 a leopard gecko enclosure,but I'm goin 2 have 2 wait until June to get one as I'm goin away. Thought I could start things goin now which is great an this has givin me loads of ideas too. I jus wanted to ask u if u thought my size aquaruim was ok 4 leopard gecko? it measures- 56cm wide,32cm depth,39cm height. I thought if I could put platforms in an make a bit more room in there it would b perfect. Thanks &#55357;&#56832;


The sizes you've given is 22 inches L x 12 inches D....this I'm afraid....is not quite big enough for a single leo. Also I would not keep 4 together as you run lots of risks of bullying/dominance issues/stress/competing for the best food/hides/basking spots etc, bullied geckos will go off food and hide away in fear/lose weight/basically have a silent breakdown and this is with same sex leos. If you add a male into the mix you add into this females being pestered for breeding, underage/immature females breeding too young and having issues like egg binding/losing too much weight and condition, females would also need a stress free zone to live in peace when gravid. Soooo much to consider. I keep all mine singly...one per viv (unless breeding, then the male will pay visits to the female before going back in his own viv) so they are happy, can please themselves without worrying about another gecko being overbearing, they can go where they like, eat what they want, stress free and happy : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Oh I wasnt aware it was for four - I thought 4 was short for - for. In that case big no go. Also artisan is right by the inches calculation that aquarium is far too small for one.I wont repeat what else she has written - just second it


----------



## Welsh lady

Ok thanks for ur help. Yea I didn't mean 4 as in have 4 Leo's, it was short 4-for lol. Thank you anyway,wanted 2 b sure b4 I changed it or done anything so thanks wil b lookin in2 a Viv instead 😊


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Ok thanks for ur help. Yea I didn't mean 4 as in have 4 Leo's, it was short 4-for lol. Thank you anyway,wanted 2 b sure b4 I changed it or done anything so thanks wil b lookin in2 a Viv instead



Ah I thought so lol good. 

Here's two cheap vivariums which I use 

This is the smaller of the two and a second ledge would be highly recommendable. 

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...x-compact-vivarium-sml-mussel-23--332973.html

Here's the larger ones - these are what I now use. I started with the above

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...x-compact-vivarium-med-mussel-34--332975.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Ok thanks, wil hav a look. Thanks 4 ur advice 😊


----------



## retrobangs

that's ok


----------



## Welsh lady

Hiya sorry to be a pain but need your advise lol iv been looking at the swell reptile leopard gecko starter kit gold, do u think that is any good? (Apart from the sand) I already have a reptile carpet Lino in the post which will fit the Viv. I thought it would be ok to start me off.😀


----------



## Welsh lady

Buy cheap reptile starter kits online from Swell Reptiles | Swell Reptiles


----------



## Addymk2

Welsh lady said:


> Hiya sorry to be a pain but need your advise lol iv been looking at the swell reptile leopard gecko starter kit gold, do u think that is any good? (Apart from the sand) I already have a reptile carpet Lino in the post which will fit the Viv. I thought it would be ok to start me off.😀


Sounds alright to me! 

I'd chin off the analogue thermometer and replace it with a digital one mind. Watch aswell for the lil ones claws getting stuck in the carpet, they catch easy and could potentially damage themselves.

Considered just getting some lino from b&q? Easy to clean, plenty of styles, hot to trot and no stuck claws.


----------



## Welsh lady

Yea I was thinkin tha same bout the meter lol. Yea it is a Lino carpet that I'm getting.


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Hiya sorry to be a pain but need your advise lol iv been looking at the swell reptile leopard gecko starter kit gold, do u think that is any good? (Apart from the sand) I already have a reptile carpet Lino in the post which will fit the Viv. I thought it would be ok to start me off.



It depends really. I contemplated that when I first started but one I realised with sand, analogue thermometer and one coconut hide (because there are small so I wouldn't advise two) taken off I think you can get the things you need and will want for similar prices. Remember plants can't be bought off eBay if too pricey on swell. Swell are good for cheap vivs and great buys and delivery. All the extras can be gotten on eBay. It's person preference really but you will still need:

Bug grub - or make your own
Vitamins supplement to dust the food
Lino or vinyl, paper towel etc
Digital thermometer 
Water bowl
Two more hides one moist one hot 
Live food

It's an ok deal but I got everything I needed to start at 130ish by buying separates

However it is personal preference and if it makes your life easier and you get the other things you need then that's cool too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Yea thanks I jus been pricing up everything separately and I think it works out a bit cheaper I won't b using the sand for a start I already got a extra feeding dish and hide which is bigger. So think I will do it separate,thanks tho ☺


----------



## retrobangs

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Just thought I'd tell u that my vivexotic vivarium came today!!!! Yaaay!! Took me bout 15 mins to put it up! I got 2 small wood pieces left over tho,any idea wot they r for? Lol doesn't say anything on instructions but it's up wiv out them anyway haha.


----------



## Welsh lady

Also iv jus tried the heatmat that I hav wiv out a matstat(jus to test it with my Lino) it's only until I get a matstat,an it's reading a 29.5C,so my question is when I buy a matstat wil it take my heat mat up to 32-35C? Or do I need a higher wattage heatmat,not sure what wattage this one is see,thas why I'm tryin it wiv out for now. Any advice will b much appreciated 😊


----------



## Artisan

Welsh lady said:


> Also iv jus tried the heatmat that I hav wiv out a matstat(jus to test it with my Lino) it's only until I get a matstat,an it's reading a 29.5C,so my question is when I buy a matstat wil it take my heat mat up to 32-35C? Or do I need a higher wattage heatmat,not sure what wattage this one is see,thas why I'm tryin it wiv out for now. Any advice will b much appreciated &#55357;&#56842;


I would advise using the money you saved on the starter kit (now you bought separately) to buy a pulse proportional stat....much more superior to a mat stat, will hit higher temps and keep the temp a bit more stable. I use pulses with all mine as I originally used mat stats but they weren't hitting temps.....banged them on pulse stats and they started hitting higher temps : victory:

Here you go 

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...stat-pulse-proportional-thermostat-26741.html


----------



## Welsh lady

Thank u so much, wil be gettin one of them then. Yea iv saved a bit doing it separate but I'm pimpin this Viv out wiv everything I have :lol2:,hopefully in a few weeks I wil have a very happy leopard gecko,eek!! And iv already built my lil platforms thanks to ur advise about placemats and jenga bits! Jus waiting 2 spray them an then vanish it. Will post pics up on here 😊


----------



## KingRedbeardI

More pics later


----------



## Welsh lady

Ok so I have been busy 
Here's my platforms all drying from the textured spray paint 

















So excited to get a Leo in there but I will be good an wait till iv come back from holidays in 2 weeks time. Don't see any point till after it,not fair on my lil beauty I hope to have soon,think I'm more excited about coming home than going:lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Ok so I have been busy
> Here's my platforms all drying from the textured spray paint
> image
> 
> image
> So excited to get a Leo in there but I will be good an wait till iv come back from holidays in 2 weeks time. Don't see any point till after it,not fair on my lil beauty I hope to have soon,think I'm more excited about coming home than going:lol2:



Wow check you out. A real DIY'er. Everything looks amazing. Can't wait to see the finished project and the Leo who makes it their home  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Ps. Believe it or not the wait adds to the excitement. I had to wait for all three of mine of separate occasions lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Haha thanks I have been very busy lol an iv been doing a lot of reading up on them too. I'm so excited to get one in there already!!! :whistling2: it's like time is going slower 4 me haha.


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Haha thanks I have been very busy lol an iv been doing a lot of reading up on them too. I'm so excited to get one in there already!!! :whistling2: it's like time is going slower 4 me haha.



Yea I know what you mean I felt exactly the Same. Lol I feel the same about waiting to buy my viv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Haha it's a nightmare isn't it :lol2: iv tried doing a salt dough hide too an it's ok,I'm jus a lil concerned about tha lil bugs munching on it? Or won't that be tha case? Iv put a coat of varnish on it. Jus gotta get L shaped brackets 4 my shelf now an it's pretty much sorted.:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Welsh lady said:


> Haha it's a nightmare isn't it :lol2: iv tried doing a salt dough hide too an it's ok,I'm jus a lil concerned about tha lil bugs munching on it? Or won't that be tha case? Iv put a coat of varnish on it. Jus gotta get L shaped brackets 4 my shelf now an it's pretty much sorted.:2thumb:


:lol2: someone sounds excited! the wait will be worth it. Can't wait to see your lucky leo


----------



## Welsh lady

How can u tell?:lol2: iam soooooo excited!! Haha. I'm trying to get it all done so I can start looking for my future beauty!.....as soon as that aeroplane hits back on that runway!! :lol2:


----------



## Welsh lady

Can u tell me where u got your wooden legs from,apart from the jenga bits?? I'm gunna hav 2 put legs on my shelf as my brackets I bought wouldn't hold the shelf I had 😕.


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Can u tell me where u got your wooden legs from,apart from the jenga bits?? I'm gunna hav 2 put legs on my shelf as my brackets I bought wouldn't hold the shelf I had .



B&Q but you have to saw them to the length you want. You just buy one long bit. It's pine so u may want to varnish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Ok thank u. Will get some of that then,yea got plenty of varnish so will do. Thank u 😊👍


----------



## Welsh lady

Ok so here is my platform, u kno those to bits of wood that was left over from the Viv well I thought if I got a little creative with it then maybe I could turn it into something which I did. Using a bit of left over Lino I had to cover edges and make a lil walkway....
I'm quite chuffed with it, hopin to get a exo terra moist hide in future, an I got a fake plant that I'm goin to wrap around the stick on the shelf. I also got the cork bark as a little step on platform and other side. Oh an I found that little plastic coconut in tha fancy dress section in the WHAT shop!! It was a pretend coconut cup to drink from and Cut a hole init and wahlaa!!! :lol2:
What u think?


----------



## Welsh lady




----------



## Welsh lady




----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> image



Looks wicked. You've really gone to town with the decor and getting creative. Love 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

What did you paint the tables with? Looks epic would like to give it a go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Thanks, iv worked my butt off tryin 2 get it done b4 I go lol. On the little platforms I used rust-oleum stone spray paint(pebble) it is a bit expensive but I want it for other things so not too bad and it came out great so I'm happy. :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh lady

Actually I just looked on amazon and it's not too bad of a price
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001W03PUE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1400315201&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Do you find your legs fall off after a while ? (Oh dear that sounds bad but you know what I mean I hope). I've made lots of these platforms, love em. But now all my legs are falling off am I doing something wrong


----------



## Welsh lady

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Do you find your legs fall off after a while ? (Oh dear that sounds bad but you know what I mean I hope). I've made lots of these platforms, love em. But now all my legs are falling off am I doing something wrong


On the placemats? Or the shelf bits? The one leg on my placemats is a bit wonky an loose but that was my fault the others seem to be fine tho


----------



## retrobangs

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Do you find your legs fall off after a while ? (Oh dear that sounds bad but you know what I mean I hope). I've made lots of these platforms, love em. But now all my legs are falling off am I doing something wrong



depends what you secure them with, i use extra long screws for the legs and they stay secure


----------



## Welsh lady

retrobangs said:


> depends what you secure them with, i use extra long screws for the legs and they stay secure


Yea good idea,if mine come off I got plenty of jenga bits an tha spray paint to replace so I might use the screws Instead of nails. When I hit mine through I should of changed it cos it went through kinda wonky but I didn't think it would effect it but it has a lil bit,nevermind it will be ok 4 now ��


----------



## Welsh lady

I 4got to tell u to I found som1 near me sellin this lil beauty,she's only bout 6 weeks right now so will have to wait for her to get to 20g which doesn't matter to me....I'm soo excited to get her now tho!! :flrt:








I'm in loooove!! :2thumb:


----------



## SmexyHerps

Might sound stupid but I am making a shelf and wanted to stick wood chip onto the platform to give it a nice texture and grip for my leo and looks nice but I don't know whether it is dangerous (if he got his leg stuck or something) or whether I should just stick reptile carpet to the wood? Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Do you find your legs fall off after a while ? (Oh dear that sounds bad but you know what I mean I hope). I've made lots of these platforms, love em. But now all my legs are falling off am I doing something wrong


None of my legs have fallen off heather....and I've had them in and out dozens of times over time....are the screws you're using too big or did you use a 'too big' drill bit to make the pilot holes on the legs and platform before screwing them in?


----------



## SmexyHerps

Finally finished my new shelf, decided not to use woodchip (was going to stick it down) and instead stuck repti-carpet on, its not massive but Tango loves it and it adds another dimension to the viv. It killed me when I was waiting for glue etc.. to dry because I just wanted to put it in :lol2:. Some pics of it after (forgot to take a picture of before:bash: ) and Tango exploring his new space:

Just put it in

After about 15mins


Figuring out how to get down haha

And deciding the ramp was far too convenient and easy


----------



## Sedgy

Hey everyone, 

Has anyone tried doing any sort of DIY stuff with polystyrene like this woman?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhOSs0PB-hQ

I'm looking into getting a pair of leopard geckos and these types of vivarium look great, so much better to use the space! I'm just a bit worried about it being toxic or breaking off.. I don't really know how heavy or strong the geckos are and if they would be able to break anything (I've read up and don't think there should be any issue but I wouldn't want to risk anything!).

Does varnish make everything completely safe for them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Welsh lady

Iv got her home!!! Yaay!! A quick pic as I didn't want 2 distrurbe her too much an let her settle








Is it wrong that I just want 2 giv her a cuddle a keep peaking at her :lol2::flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Iv got her home!!! Yaay!! A quick pic as I didn't want 2 distrurbe her too much an let her settle image
> 
> Is it wrong that I just want 2 giv her a cuddle a keep peaking at her :lol2::flrt:



Sorry for the delay. Congrats she's cute . I felt exactly the same when I got each of mine, especially he first. Peakings cool although she may need a few weeks before a cuddle. Leeloo really held out on me for a few weeks haha. Alura however came out first day. Nuts. 

How are you finding being a gecko mummy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Haha thanks I'm well happy with her she's doin everything she should be I even caught her eating first day I had her an I'm sure she was in shed ,she kept going in her moist box for two days but I never seen it :-/ I dunno mayb I'm I'm wrong she didn't look grey or anything. Yea I'm chuffed to b a mammy G :lol2:. Aww thas mad how different they both reacted, bless them tho they r fab and addictive think I want more now haha 😁


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Haha thanks I'm well happy with her she's doin everything she should be I even caught her eating first day I had her an I'm sure she was in shed ,she kept going in her moist box for two days but I never seen it :-/ I dunno mayb I'm I'm wrong she didn't look grey or anything. Yea I'm chuffed to b a mammy G :lol2:. Aww thas mad how different they both reacted, bless them tho they r fab and addictive think I want more now haha



That's great that's she's eating!! I didn't see Leeloo shed for a good few months. If they are good at it, it can easily be missed. Alura and chief go noticeably grey/white. Leeloo is really hard to tell. 

They are addictive. I got one last July then one last august and one this January. I've stopped at geckos ATM and rescued a cat last Sunday haha. Starting a small zoo at this rate. 

Can't wait to see more pics!! If you have facebook send some to me via my page and I shall share them  do love a success story plus your viv is excellent. Www.facebook.com/retrogeck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Yea she's doing really well FairPlay, I'm tryin 2 fatten her up bless her lol. Yea think she must of shed but no problems on her ,so she did good if she did shed lol. Yea they r addictive I don't kno any1 atm who has got just the one so far !haha. Ah thas great u rescued it tho I think I saw ur pic on fcbook. wil send u a pic on there if u want
Thank u , iv tried my best on it










Aww bless her I managed not 2 disturbed her taking this pic too haha go me!!


----------



## retrobangs

Welsh lady said:


> Yea she's doing really well FairPlay, I'm tryin 2 fatten her up bless her lol. Yea think she must of shed but no problems on her ,so she did good if she did shed lol. Yea they r addictive I don't kno any1 atm who has got just the one so far !haha. Ah thas great u rescued it tho I think I saw ur pic on fcbook. wil send u a pic on there if u want
> Thank u , iv tried my best on it
> 
> image
> 
> Aww bless her I managed not 2 disturbed her taking this pic too haha go me!!



That's a real cute picture bless her. Yea I don't know anyone with one except a friends boyf and he literally just got the first one. So let the herping commence lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Haha yea,he will be after another I think lol. I'm stuck a bit on names for her tho, I was gunna call her tinsel but I'm thinkin of a more normalish name now like Lola or something lol think I will hav a look an see wot ppl hav called theirs haha


----------



## Welsh lady

Yay that post jus made me regular lol
:2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

All my names have meanings I like, are off something I like or have a meaning to the animal. Or poss all of the above haha. Some people go for themes throughout. 

For example Leeloo is a character from the fifth element - she is the fifth element in the film as she is there to create love/life. The names derived from the divine language. It's my fav film. The character also has orange hair and Leeloo has half a carrot tail. I won't bore u with the other three haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welsh lady

Ah thas cool I like tha idea, I just asked my 3 year old an she said belle from beauty and tha beast so belle it is lol. If I have another it's my turn :2thumb: haha. Been on about maybe getting another to my family an friends an they all think I'm nuts!! :help::lol2: I can't understand how they don't Leo's r awesome pets to have or any reps for that matter, they r much better than having a rabbit or hamster. They don't smell, they got personality I don't get it :lol2:


----------



## GeckoGecko

Haven't been on this thread in a while, had a quick look through and some really nice stuff going on, about to take a good long look xD was wondering where people get the rolls of Lino? I only have the tile Lino and it's not as nice as a roll you can cut to size. Thanks in advance xD


----------



## Welsh lady

So I thought I'd let u all kno that iv been naughty lol....I've got another Leo!! :lol2:
















Couldn't help myself:flrt: he's still settling in atm and a bit skittish but will get there with him 
My bby belle is doing really well also,she's become a funny little girl every night at 9 she's waiting and scratching tha glass for food!!! And to come out for a little cuddle


----------



## Welsh lady

GeckoGecko said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a while, had a quick look through and some really nice stuff going on, about to take a good long look xD was wondering where people get the rolls of Lino? I only have the tile Lino and it's not as nice as a roll you can cut to size. Thanks in advance xD


I got mine off eBay it was a little expensive but iv managed to do 2x 2ft vivs out of it and it looks great too,I also hav a bit left over aswell so I could do something with it just working out wot I can do with it. Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Liamwilko

Hi this thread gave me the push I needed after seeing so many pics of vivs with multi levels in to have a go with mine. Ive bought cut and sanded the wood I am now varnishing but wanted to mske sure its safe. Ive got ronseal quick dry matt clear varnish. Will this do the job and is it ok once fully dried and aired out properly for this purpose?


----------



## Artisan

Welsh lady said:


> I got mine off eBay it was a little expensive but iv managed to do 2x 2ft vivs out of it and it looks great too,I also hav a bit left over aswell so I could do something with it just working out wot I can do with it. Hope this helps : victory:


God I don't come on here for a month (or so as my daughter has been really sick the last 8/9 weeks) and I come back to find you now have 2 leos! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Liamwilko said:


> Hi this thread gave me the push I needed after seeing so many pics of vivs with multi levels in to have a go with mine. Ive bought cut and sanded the wood I am now varnishing but wanted to mske sure its safe. Ive got ronseal quick dry matt clear varnish. Will this do the job and is it ok once fully dried and aired out properly for this purpose?


Should be fine, just make sure you give it enough time to air, as even when dry for a while..... it can still smell. I guess this is water based with it being quick dry? should be ok as leos don't make a lot of liquid mess or enough to soften it, I have used both water based and the oil based..... obviously the latter needs a hell of a lot longer to air out as it stinks for weeks!


----------



## Liamwilko

Yeah I went looking for a quick dry water based as I've seen threads about wood filler that stinks to the heavens for months.
Someone commented on here that there's was taking ages to air out.
I've put three coats on Is there any particular way to tell it's sealed up properly?


----------



## Artisan

Liamwilko said:


> Yeah I went looking for a quick dry water based as I've seen threads about wood filler that stinks to the heavens for months.
> Someone commented on here that there's was taking ages to air out.
> I've put three coats on Is there any particular way to tell it's sealed up properly?


I would just leave it for a week, as it's water based it should be well and truly cured by then, if you left enough time between coats for each coat to fully dry.


----------



## Liamwilko

Put my shelves in today hope she likes it


----------



## Artisan

Been away a good while as my daughter has been really ill the last 3 months and just diagnosed with Crohn's disease..... nice to see the thread is still going well :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Bump for newcomers


----------



## retrobangs

Sorry we have let the thread die down recently - as Artisan said she has had a manic few months caring for her daughter. 

My excuse isn't a great one - moved and changed jobs so things in cyber land took a back step.

If anyone wants to start this thread up again do send in your vivarium pics - show off your set ups, talk us through your DIY or simply ask a few questions. All are welcome  :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

thought I would start us back off by sharing my newest vivarium design - as it was for my male Chief, I went for dark browns and reds to mix up the designs from my last two.


----------



## Artisan

Bumperoonie :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

I decided although the fourth geck we were due to get sadly passed - to keep the fourth vivarium and do it up. So heres a pic of the bits purchased, it will be similar to the design I posted above - so two matching red jungly ones and two lighter desert vivs.


----------



## Thistles

Hey, can someone show me how you varnish the shelf? ( there's mainly pine shelves) Thanks!


----------



## Rogue665

Need a little help if its alright to post here, if anyone knows
I'll be making some hides for my leo and one of them will be his humidity hide...i'll be making them out of polystyrene and was wondering what i can coat the inside of the hide with so that it will be safe if he scratches at it and when its wet in there.
Any suggestions and help much appreciated.

Awesome vivariums in this thread, im new to leo's so can't wait to do his or her vivarium like all of yours, awesome ideas i've take note of.


----------



## retrobangs

Thistles said:


> Hey, can someone show me how you varnish the shelf? ( there's mainly pine shelves) Thanks!



I will ask artisan to see if she has a blurb about varnishing


----------



## retrobangs

Rogue665 said:


> Need a little help if its alright to post here, if anyone knows
> I'll be making some hides for my leo and one of them will be his humidity hide...i'll be making them out of polystyrene and was wondering what i can coat the inside of the hide with so that it will be safe if he scratches at it and when its wet in there.
> Any suggestions and help much appreciated.
> 
> Awesome vivariums in this thread, im new to leo's so can't wait to do his or her vivarium like all of yours, awesome ideas i've take note of.



Again unsure to this one - there are some guys who have made whole vivariums insides out of this - I would recommend also making a single thread and putting that in the title to get their attention. I will also see if anyone I know has an answer for this - I'll get back to you if they do


----------



## retrobangs

My next vivarium project has begun - here it is so far - still requiring some finishing touches and plant changes


----------



## Thistles

retrobangs said:


> I will ask artisan to see if she has a blurb about varnishing


Thanks! Me and my Dad are gonna do this for Toothless, and when Hiccup's in a vivarium, for him as well!


----------



## retrobangs

Thistles said:


> Thanks! Me and my Dad are gonna do this for Toothless, and when Hiccup's in a vivarium, for him as well!



I adore how to train your dragon, so loving the names!!!


----------



## retrobangs

If anyone wants a brief shelf how to with pics let me know. I took shots when I made the last creation


----------



## Honey1

Yes go in then please? My daughters boy is settling in nicely and it won't be long until try and upgrade his viv!!


----------



## retrobangs

Honey1 said:


> Yes go in then please? My daughters boy is settling in nicely and it won't be long until try and upgrade his viv!!



I can have this up in the next few days so keep ya eyes peeled


----------



## Thistles

retrobangs said:


> I can have this up in the next few days so keep ya eyes peeled


Thanks Retro bangs!


----------



## GavinMc

Thistles said:


> Hey, can someone show me how you varnish the shelf? ( there's mainly pine shelves) Thanks!


Just get some varnish and brush it on to the wood...

I know this is probably a tad late but if you haven't bought a shelf yet then avoid pine and go for some sort of melamine board to match your vivarium. Saves time and money. Maybe try local pet shops to see if they have any spare panels from damaged/broken vivariums that you could get cheap or free.

If you want fixings that don't look awful and take up virtually no space at all then try THESE. Pop them under the shelf against the vivarium panels. Put one screw through it from the bottom into the shelf and two from the side into the vivarium panel. They are perfect for this sort of thing.



Rogue665 said:


> Need a little help if its alright to post here, if anyone knows
> I'll be making some hides for my leo and one of them will be his humidity hide...i'll be making them out of polystyrene and was wondering what i can coat the inside of the hide with so that it will be safe if he scratches at it and when its wet in there.
> Any suggestions and help much appreciated.
> 
> Awesome vivariums in this thread, im new to leo's so can't wait to do his or her vivarium like all of yours, awesome ideas i've take note of.


Cement.



Gavin.


----------



## Honey1

retrobangs said:


> I can have this up in the next few days so keep ya eyes peeled


Thanks very much I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Thistles

gavgav04 said:


> Just get some varnish and brush it on to the wood...
> 
> I know this is probably a tad late but if you haven't bought a shelf yet then avoid pine and go for some sort of melamine board to match your vivarium. Saves time and money. Maybe try local pet shops to see if they have any spare panels from damaged/broken vivariums that you could get cheap or free.
> 
> If you want fixings that don't look awful and take up virtually no space at all then try THESE. Pop them under the shelf against the vivarium panels. Put one screw through it from the bottom into the shelf and two from the side into the vivarium panel. They are perfect for this sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Cement.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


I'm not getting the shelf yet  thanks for the help, as I didn't know what type if shelf was safe (I know Pine isn't though)


----------



## retrobangs

Thistles said:


> I'm not getting the shelf yet  thanks for the help, as I didn't know what type if shelf was safe (I know Pine isn't though)



I use pine you just have to cover them or varnish them  and when I spoke with my vet and a specialist they explained it the toxins released from natural pine- so pine shavings etc are really dangerous for reptiles and rodents. The wood is in a different format - it's so much better to be safe than sorry as you can never be 100% with any pine - but by varnishing or covering the wood the scents are sealed anyways. The varnish just needs airing before hand.  hope this helps - all my leos are healthy and happy and I am a huge worrier - also if I ever found something was toxic believe me I would remove it no matter how cool or pretty


----------



## retrobangs

Sorry my how to has been delayed - I've got the lurgy that's going round and I'm just not feeling well. I haven't forgotten though


----------



## retrobangs

If any facebookers want to peek at all my Vivariums my page is www.facebook.com/retrogeck


----------



## Honey1

retrobangs said:


> Sorry my how to has been delayed - I've got the lurgy that's going round and I'm just not feeling well. I haven't forgotten though


No worries, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## retrobangs

Just a brief how to as requested - follow me on www.facebook.com/retrogeck for more simple vivarium diy

This is how to implement shelving in to your vivarium - minimal DIY skills required. 

*This includes me building my viv exotic from scratch - however shelving can be implemented in to existing vivariums*

Tools/Hardware required: 
-screwdriver
-electric screwdriver (not a necessity)
-hand saw
-sand paper
-sander (not a necessity)
-tape measure or ruler
-scissors 
-pencil
-shelf (you will require reptile safe varnish/paint for some woods if they're not covered - I cover with reptile carpet)
-1/2" countersunk screws
-2" corner brackets
- velcro

*if you wish to hang vines/plants to you vivarium*
-hammer
-5mm cable clips

How to...

- Firstly measure the length of shelf *this will be personal to your set up*

- Mark and saw any excess wood off *left overs can be made in to tables/mini ledges at a later date*

- Fix retile carpet to ledge or varnish/paint, *in this instance I have screwed on the carpet - when cleaning this isn't ideal for removal - I'm now using velcro to hold the carpet instead*

- Mark a straight line across the back vivarium wall where the bottom of the shelf will sit, *mine are 8inches up from the bottom*

- Mark where you want brackets to sit on both the shelf and vivarium.

- Screw brackets on to the shelf first, *make sure the corners are sitting in slightly, avoid corner overhang or the shelf won't sit flush against the vivarium wall*

- Screw the shelf via the brackets on to the back and side wall/s of the vivarium, *it's easier if the vivarium walls are attached prior to this stage to ensure everything is flush*

How to attach vines/plants to walls...

- Cut vines to lengths you like and have a play with how you'd like them to lay across the walls *I bend mine to give depth to the environment*

- Hammer vines to vivarium walls with cable clips *lay the wall on the floor whilst hammering so the wood does not crack*

---Voila - you have shelving and vines---

As you can see from all my past vivarium pictures I use an array of smaller ledges/bridges/tables/hides to lead my geckos up to their second level. In this example I have purchased a hide with its own stairs, then added playstix to create a bridge up from the hide to the shelf. In other vivariums we built tables/corner shelves to do this. 

All questions are welcome, share your pictures if you have a go or already have something similar in place and continue to get involved with the page. 

Happy DIY Herpers


















P.s - take in to consideration your gecko before adding ledges - if they have ES you may not want a high ledge - if they are clumsy etc. All mine were monitored for a while and some have several ways down to aid their impatience.


----------



## Honey1

Brilliant post thanks very much.


----------



## retrobangs

that's ok - hope it helps


----------



## retrobangs

If any of you ever fancy it share your vivarium pics to my facebook page as part of my vivarium day 2015. Each year I share as many vivariums (which you will be credited in the pic) to give people ideas, inspiration and encourage stimulation in reptile environments. www.facebook.com/retrogeck - or tell me on here I can share and I will credit your name from the forum. Although my page is called retro gecko I welcome all reptiles. The name is to show others that leopard geckos are my only true area of knowledge as they are the only reptiles I currently own. I have lots of friends in the hobby and we all come together on our groups to provide eclectic info and advice where possible


----------



## retrobangs

It's 2015 and Vivarium Day is upon us again. Vivarium day is about sharing vivariums or even rubs/racks that have been designed to create a stimulating environment for your reptiles. Whether you have added plants, levels, made themes, clay/dough hides or are extremely creative designing entire vivariums and interior. 

The aim of Vivarium day is to show everyone how much care and love we put in to our reptiles. To encourage fellow herpers to be creative and provide stimulation for their reptiles. 

This year I'd like to get as many people involved as possible!! My page may concentrate on leopard geckos - this is purely due to my knowledge falling in this area. I would not want to profess to be an expert with leos, I simply know a lot more about them (with owning four), than I do with various other reptiles. What I always ensure is to utilise fellow herpers and good friends to help advise people, or direct to groups and pages or expertise, especially in areas I have no knowledge. 

All photos will be credited to you, your facebook page, forum name or where ever the picture comes from. I only share pictures sent to me or where I have requested the owner's permission. 

Send in as many of your pictures as you like, there's no limit. 

Vivarium day will be held on Sunday 15th February - giving everyone four weeks to get snapping and sending in. 



www.facebook.com/retrogeck


----------



## Artisan

Damn it. .... been so busy today that I forgot to take pics in daylight grrrrrrr, will get them to you tomorrow hun :2thumb:


----------



## Honey1

Just a quick question....Where do you get the "log ladders" from?


----------



## retrobangs

You can get them from swell reptiles, ebay or amazon they're call playstix - they come in small med and large. Large is too big. Small are the ladders u can see. Med are more hide sized


----------



## Honey1

Brilliant thanks very much I shall look for some.


----------



## WoogieWoogford

Such a good thread, starting on my new viv today, shall post some progress pics!!

Quick question though, if you want something to look sandy but don't want to use sand, whats the best way to go? Im thinking some sort of glue an just pour sand over the top and get rid of the excess?


----------



## retrobangs

WoogieWoogford said:


> Such a good thread, starting on my new viv today, shall post some progress pics!!
> 
> Quick question though, if you want something to look sandy but don't want to use sand, whats the best way to go? Im thinking some sort of glue an just pour sand over the top and get rid of the excess?


You can get sand mats/carpets - here is a link although you may want to check you can't get them cheaper anywhere else.

Or you can go for the brown reptile carpet which is actually sand coloured and not brown how most people think about it


----------



## Honey1

Just "pimped" my daughters Leo's viv this evening. Had him out whilst we did it obviously and when he went back he absolutely loved it. I really never thought he would react the way he has and thought he may take a while to adjust to it but he's been all over it on both levels! Just thought I would share this in case anyone is still wondering whether to spend the small amount of time and money! I will post picks tomo when the light is on.


----------



## Honey1

Pimped viv!!


----------



## Artisan

Honey1 said:


> Pimped viv!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s637/Roblakes10/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/A2C589C7-362F-46A1-A22F-9ABBB336A9DA_zpstjkenikj.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks fab


----------



## Honey1

Thank you. He is still unsure and has gone backwards in terms of settling in so we have started again on that front abit. I'm sure he will grow to love it though!!!


----------



## Artisan

I don't come on very often these days but i think it's important to keep boosting this enrichment post for new keepers to see how easy and important it is to offer an exciting enriching enviroment for their leos :2thumb:

So .... BUMP!


----------

